# Gwendolynn Von Holden's Diary:   Can't a girl get some sleep around here?



## Eeralai (Aug 19, 2005)

This story hour is dedicated to BSF who ran the game.  Hopefully, he will start a story hour for the campaign too, because it is a very rich world and several parts of it will not be seen in this diary because Gwen is a little ego centric.  I read _Bridget Jones's Diary_ this summer and thought the style was perfect for Gwen.  I hope it is a fun read.


*Fort Greerson, Day 1*

Powers discovered: 0 v. sad, Adventurers met: 0 but only arrived this afternoon, number of times been called a witch: 0 yay! Obsessive thoughts about Jalik: 132

Huzzah!  The journey from Kellingsbrook is finally over!  Plodding through a mountain range with a Thurgon caravan carrying massive rocks and building material is about as fast as a caterpillar spinning a cocoon.  What’re they building here anyway?  Wish Jalik wasn’t helping design whatever it is.  Then, maybe he’d change his mind about tutoring me again. But, since he won’t, will become rich and powerful adventurer to impress him.  Oh, there’s the door.

Was Father.  Said we’d arrived in time for a ball that Lord Greerson is giving.  Hopefully, my oldest brother Geoff will be there, rich from his adventures.  I’m so glad I brought the green ball gown instead of all my purple ones because green is Jalik’s favorite color.  Hope he dances with me.  Must get dressed.

Grrrr.  Hair is completely filled with knots, twigs and dirt.  Must find better way to keep hair if I’m going to be an adventurer.

Ahhh.  Bath water I sent for was woozy warm.  Able to brush out long black hair and braid with lovely green ribbons.  Green dress looks fantastic on body but clashes strangely with purple eyes.  Hmmm.  No wonder I always wear purple.


*After the Ball*

Number of times danced with Jalik: 3 (huzzah!); Number of times danced with own father instead of Jalik: too many (boo!).  Number of times Lord Greerson looked at me: twice, I think.

Ball bigger than any I’ve been to in Kellingsbrook and with a much larger assortment of people.  Jalik had to sit at a different table, as he will be working for Lord Greerson.  Father not very good company, as he’s worried about Geoff not being in town for the ball.  Most adventuring groups made a point of being here for it.  Am sure Geoff’s group is just too busy finding treasure to stop for ball.  

Lord Greerson made impressive figure at the head table.  He’s definitely powerful in that physical kind of way.  In fact, everyone at the head table seemed to be strong. A woman sat next to him with a dour expression and well-defined muscles, and I wondered if she was his wife until he introduced her as Crill and announced that he was appointing her as Warder at Fort Greerson.  This caused a stir among some of the adventurers there.  I wonder if he has a wife then.  Hmm, he is a Lord after all.  But Jalik has powerful magic.  Will stay true to Jalik.

Humph.  Just remembered overheard conversation between father and Jalik after dancing with an adventurer. 

Father said, “Are you sure you won’t have time to tutor her while you’re working on the fortifications?”

“Positive,” said Jalik.  “Even if I did, I can’t teach her anything.  Her magic is unlike mine.”

“Perhaps one of Lord Greerson’s people then,” mused Father.

“Her magic is unlike any I’ve ever seen,” said Jalik.  “Lord Greerson is not known for keeping many mages around or an assorted variety.  I doubt any of his people would be able to help her either.  It is best for her to try to discover her magic on her own.”

“But she’s only 17.  She’s not ready.  I’ve seen the way some of the adventurers here have leered at her.”

“Would you prefer, then, that she stay in Kellingsbrook and get married and have babies?”

“Humph.  She’d probably leave the baby in the hen house while she distracted herself with all the adventures she missed.  Plus, I’d like to see the boy who can keep up with her chatter.  My mind nearly exploded trying to follow her thoughts when she was using telepathy on the journey.  I’m going to miss that.”

“Only a father could miss that.  I must confess to relief when she leaves her lessons.”  (How could he!)

“I’m sorry.  I didn’t know the lessons were such a burden.”

“Oh never that.  You know I find her quite charming.  But silence is golden when she’s gone.”

My eavesdropping was interrupted when an inebriated adventurer bumped into me and then asked for a dance.  I agreed immediately to avoid hearing anymore remarks about my conversational skills.  The adventurer’s name was Korliss and he seemed rather upset. Half of his party had forgotten to come to the ball, and since his group had a Royal Charter, he feared Lord Greerson would take offence to them.  I asked what a royal charter was and he said that all adventuring groups had to have a charter to hunt for treasure.  Depending on what kind of charter you had was how much in tax you had to pay.  A royal charter did not tax the spoils of the adventure much, but you were expected to do what Lord Greerson asked if he had need for services from your group.  He said they had also just lost a member because Crill was in their group and now she was staying to become a warder.  I tried to console him, but I also arranged for an interview with him tomorrow to see about joining his group.  I actually set up several interviews at the Dragon’s Wing, so it was a very productive night.

Must sleep now.  Tomorrow at breakfast will show Jalik new woman.  Won’t even speak to him.  He will be amazed how much talking I won’t do.


----------



## Eeralai (Aug 19, 2005)

*Fort Greerson, Day 2*

Powers discovered: 0, interviews with adventurers: 4

*After Breakfast*

Spent lovely breakfast telling Jalik and father all about the interviews I had set up for today.  Jalik’s little green snake playfully slithered over to me and slipped back and forth over my wrists.  When I looked up, Jalik was smiling in an amused way at me and I remembered my vow to stay silent.  Oh well.  Will impress him at dinner with ability to be quiet.

I’m all set for my first interview.  I’m in second best purple dress and black hair is flowing down back with purple ribbons woven into it.  Had wanted to conduct the interviews in private rooms at the Dragon’s Wing, but father wanted to watch them unobserved.  At least he isn’t doing the interviews for me as I thought he would.  Oh here comes the first group!

*Lunch*

Horrible morning!  First group laughed at me when I said I would need to bring my mule with my chest filled with belongings.  Laughed even louder when they had me list contents of chest.  Second group came in asked what skills I had and then said they had no use for me.  Third group came in and said I could join them.  Leader said I would be expected to sleep with him every night.  I said that I thought the whole party would be sleeping together.  The leader said that would be good to if that’s what I wanted at which point father had the whole group thrown out.  I have one more interview after lunch.  Think I will change tactic.


*Evening*

Instead of eating lunch, I went to my room and changed into traveling clothes: black pants, white shirt, purple vest.  It was too bad they had already been cleaned, as I probably would’ve looked more like an adventurer if they were dirty.  After looking at myself in the mirror, I ripped all the ribbons out and redid my hair in tight braid.  Gave self head ache, but thought grimace of pain would make me look well worn.
The man named Korliss, who I had danced with last night, arrived a little late with the rest of his group.  There was a woman with long blonde hair carrying an instrument at her side, a large man I recognized from sitting at the head table with Crill last night.  He had a big ax behind his back.  There were two men bearing insignias of the god Pter and a smaller man wearing monk type robes.  Korliss had an apologetic look on his face, and I braced myself for being turned down again.

“Lady Gwendolynn,” he began.  “I am sorry.  Last night, I was not thinking clearly and may have led you to believe that we needed your help in our group.  But I don’t think one such as yourself would do well in the places we go.  They are dark and dismal and really not the place for a lady such as yourself.  I hope you understand.  I would stay to have a drink with you, but Lord Greerson has given an assignment to us, and what we really need to do is find someone who will sell us horses for practically nothing.”

“I can buy you horses,” I said.

“Excuse me?”

“You may not need one of my minimal skill, but it sounds like you need a sponsor.  Perhaps you and your group would still like to join me, and we can discuss an arrangement that might be mutually agreeable.”  They looked at each other for a moment and then pulled chairs over to surround my table.  They were certainly the biggest group I had interviewed, and the most pleasant.  There was Korliss, of course, who seemed to be the party’s speaker.  There was a paladin of Pter named Ternell and a cleric of Pter named Aaron.  They seemed all right, but small in stature when compared to Ardel, a large barbarian.  There was the woman who was a bard named Chani.  I wondered why she wasn’t the party speaker, but she seemed to keep mostly to herself.  Then there was Lajon, a monk.

Instead of elaborating on past adventures, they told me about their current assignment.  Several days journey south of Fort Greerson was a town named Orlane.  They had missed paying their taxes for the year, and Lord Greerson wanted the group named “Greerson’s Glory” to go down and see what had happened to the town.  It sounded like an easy enough assignment, but the party was poor.  Thinking it would be a good group to start in, especially since they were under the orders of Lord Greerson himself, I decided to offer to buy each member a horse if they allowed me to accompany them and be their speaker.  They would repay me after discovering any treasure that might be found on the way.  I thought I would be shot down for wanting to speak for the group, but they surprised me and agreed.  My father helped me draw up the contracts, and we leave at the end of the week.  Huzzah!  I found an adventuring group!


----------



## BSF (Aug 19, 2005)

Oh my, with a beginning like this, why on earth would I want to start my own story hour.  I'll just interject here now and then.  Maybe some of the other players from that campaign will join in the commentary.   It should be fun to read the story from Gwen's rather biased perspective though.  

For those keeping track at home, the following notes might be useful.

Lord Greerson is the local ruler.  
Fort Greerson is the town.  Lord Greerson is building it up as a fortress city.  
Jalik is a magical architect.  Lord Greerson is paying him very handsomely to make the city defenses a little more impressive than mere stone walls.
Greerson's Glory is the name of the adventuring group.  They wanted to try to attract attention so when they signed up for the Royal Charter, they elected to use a name that would be noticable.  Suck ups!
Crill is Eeralai's PC that is leaving the group.  Gwendolynn is the replacement PC.  
Due to the Necromancer Wars a few centuries earlier, Arcane magic in general is very much looked down on.  Arcane spellcasters are rare with Wizards being the rarest.  Just keep in mind that the majority of the campaign population equates wizards with those that raise undead armies.
Orlane is the same Orlane from the _Against the Cult of the Reptile God_.  Those that are familiar with the module will recognize some elements of the upcoming adventure.
Orlane is hundreds of miles away and the group will still have plenty of action before they reach the place.  
I'll comment more if folks are interested in the campaign background info.


----------



## djrdjmsqrd (Aug 20, 2005)

*Good Start...*

I enjoyed the start...very fresh idea...any chance getting PC stats? 

I will be watching this one...

djordje


----------



## BSF (Aug 20, 2005)

Eeralai thinks she might still have the stats from this stage of the adventures.  I might be able to look back on things and provide more detail on the other PCs.  One other note:  This was a 3.0 campaign and ended just about 2 years ago.


----------



## Eeralai (Aug 20, 2005)

djrdjmsqrd said:
			
		

> I enjoyed the start...very fresh idea...any chance getting PC stats?
> 
> I will be watching this one...
> 
> djordje




Thanks!  We just moved, and many of the boxes with old roleplaying stuff have not been gone through yet.  Gwen started at first level, and the rest of the party at this time was aroun 3-5 I think.  Her most defining stats were her Charisma at 17 or 18 and her strength at 9.  She had some skill in diplomacy, and she is a telepathic psion, although she will never refer to herself as such.  She spends much of the campaign searching for someone with the same kind of magic she has, but does not meet anyone until almost the end.  When I unpack her sheet, I will post more.  We started her with the 3.0 rules for psions, but as the campaign continues, you will see that we ended up using several supplements.

BSF has suggested that I might want to post a few words from Crill since she will be important later on.  She is a ranger type with a strength of 17 or 18.  There is much more to her character, but that would ruin some of the fun if I clarify it now.


----------



## Eeralai (Aug 20, 2005)

*Crills Journal*

_If you were reading these two journals written in the characters' hand writing, Gwen's would be bold and loopy and Crill's would be smaller and more like printing._

After the Ball

Peace at last.  When I report home to my tribe, I will not tell them to stay hidden because of amassing evil, but because of amassing stupidity.  Greerson’s Glory managed to not only lose their finest shield to rust monsters, but also their finest sword.  By that time, however, I had no sympathy because both the Paladin of Pter and the cleric or whatever he is of Pter stood by and watched me nearly drown fighting some water troll.  Chani actually tried to help.  She hit me with a crossbow bolt in her attempt, but at least she tried.  And who was it who helped the most?  That barbarian.  All my life I have been told of the evil barbarians, and he is the one who helped.   The cleric and the paladin didn’t even try to heal me when the fight was done.  Pter God of Good, bah!  Pter God of Jackasses is more like it.  When we emerged from the cave and onto the road, another paladin of Pter accosted us.  It was my hope that Pter had sent someone himself to arrest his two alleged followers after their performance in the cave.  But this paladin turned out to be a haughty donkey as well and treated all of us as prisoners.  I never understood what he thought we had done, but since he had a whole caravan behind him, I thought it was best just to be agreeable.

But I am rid of them now.  Lord Greerson has offered me a job as warder of Fort Greerson.  I was deeply honored and felt very undeserving after my adventures.  Now I will be able to uphold the laws of his society and show others how to uphold them as well.  Lord Greerson is a noble man to serve, and my tribe will be pleased that he has selected me


----------



## Eeralai (Aug 22, 2005)

*stats*

We unpacked some of the computer room today and ran across old character sheets.

Gwen is a psionic telepath.  Str: 9; Dex 17;  Con: 16;  Int. 14; Wis: 11 and Cha: 18.

Her skills include appraise, concentrate, diplomacy, ride and psicraft.

Her powers are telepathic communication within 100 feet, finger of fire and charm person.


----------



## Eeralai (Aug 22, 2005)

*Gwen:  FOrt Greerson, Day 2, After Dinner*

Powers discovered: 0 bad but was busy interviewing.  Number of times refrained from speaking: 0 v. bad but had to tell all about the day’s interviews.

My father and I dined with Jalik in one of the Dragons Wing’s private rooms.  I told him all about the morning’s interviews and of the adventuring group I had chosen.

“Well, I’m sure your father is pleased that you’re traveling with a paladin,” said Jalik.   “He should keep everyone else in line at least, though I am surprised you’re traveling with Pter’s people.  Weren’t they some of the ones giving you a hard time back in Kellingsbrook?”

“Actually, they were the ones who saved us in a way,” said father.

“Yes, it was the worshipers of my parents’ farming god, Lorsch, who were claiming I was a witch and wanting me to be kicked out before I burned the village down,” I said.

Father interjected, “Then Jane spied that pompous paladin Thomas, who headed the caravan here, eating apples off of our trees.  She asked him when paladins took to stealing and he grew very red and stammered out that he hadn’t realized the orchard belonged to anybody.  Well, Jane just gave him that look that started the kids confessing every time and he began offering all sorts of services to make up for his error.  Jane told him to be at the town meeting that night without any further explanation and went back to the farm.”

“Oh, that’s right,” said Jalik.  “The famous town meeting that I missed.  Jane had him detect evil on Gwen at the meeting to prove that she wasn’t a witch.  Jane’s a smart one.  Smart and lovely.”

“Yes,” said father, “and I can’t say I will miss you being around to tell her that so frequently.”  Jalik and father laughed, but honestly, sometimes I think Jalik fancies my mother more than me.  Humph!

“I’m surprised you still had trouble after that,” said Jalik.

“Well,” I said.  “After he failed to detect evil on me, he said that just meant I wouldn’t set fire to the village on purpose.”  Here, both father and Jalik tried not to smile.  “The shed burning down wasn’t my fault!”  I exclaimed, knowing what they were thinking about.  No wonder Jalik fancies mother.  Have been nothing but walking disaster all life.  But things are changing now.  Will sleep so that I can buy horses for everyone in the morning.


----------



## Eeralai (Aug 22, 2005)

*Fort Greerson, Day 6, Midnight*

Number of Powers discovered: 0 v. bad I’ve been here a week.  Why don’t I have new magic?  Number of times refrained from talking: 0 v. bad but as this was last night with Jalik, does not matter anymore.  Will be traveling with female bard who must like to talk as much as self.  Number of hugs from Jalik: 1!!!


Should be asleep, but far too excited about leaving tomorrow.  Also, still light headed from Jalik’s goodbye embrace.  Wish he was coming with us and so does father.  They’ve been hearing rumors about happenings around here that they won’t tell me about.  All I’ve heard is Greerson’s Glory is out of favor with Lord Greerson and that’s why he’s sending them so far away.  Will change Lord Greerson’s opinion of group.  Will come back heroes of Orlane. Spent week shopping for horses and such.  Group needed a few other things and did some training.  They seem anxious to be off now, and leave first thing in the morning!


----------



## Eeralai (Aug 22, 2005)

*On the Road, Day 1*

Powers used, 1 (huzzah!)  Powers used effectively: 0 (boo)

Finally on road for adventure!  Awful time saying goodbye to father.  Suddenly realized I won’t be with anyone in my family for first time in life.  Tried not to cry for his sake, but a few tears slipped out.  Glad he headed back for the tavern when he did because shortly after I said goodbye to him, a monk of Pter accosted us.  He demanded that Aaron head for home immediately.  Aaron’s brother required him back at the temple of glory.  Aaron said no and went to leave.  The monk refused to let him pass and once again demanded that he return home.  Ternell tried to do a detect evil, but the monk punched Ternell in the nose and told Ternell not to insult him.  He tried to force Aaron into submission, so the party defended Aaron.  It was quickly apparent that he was a much more skilled monk than our monk, Lajon.  No one was able to hurt him much.  I tried to whip through his mind, but failed miserably.  He finally left, but it certainly wasn’t because we were making headway with taking him down.

“My village did not have monks of Pter,” I said to Aaron.  “Are they common?”

“No,” said Ternell, “The Temple of Glory seems different than any other temple of Pter.”

“Are you sure your brother is not sick?” I asked.  “Perhaps there is a family crisis and he needs you.”

“I doubt that,” said Aaron.

“Maybe he is jealous you are adventuring,” I said.  “I have a brother named Aaron, too, but he is the one who stayed home.  I was jealous of Geoff leaving for adventure.  Does he have responsibilities that keep him from adventuring himself?"

“He’s not jealous,” said Aaron.  “He wants me to finish my training.  Mind your own business.”

Easy for him to say.  If monks are going to start chasing the group around because he isn’t going home, it’s going to be my business too.  Only trying to be sympathetic party member.  Will refrain from talking for awhile.


----------



## Eeralai (Aug 23, 2005)

*On the Road, Day 1 After Dinner*

Miss family lots, and legs sore from sitting on a horse all day.  Much nicer to travel in wagon, but father needed to return home in it.  Company is very quiet.  Ternell and Aaron talk to each other a lot about Pter.  Ljon and Ardel don’t talk at all, and Korliss spends his time making comments to Chani that she tries to ignore but often replies in snippy manner.  Not sure she ever smiles.  Tried to get everyone to tell me about how they decided to become adventurers, but only succeeded in telling them own life story.  Wonder if they heard.


----------



## Eeralai (Aug 23, 2005)

*Author's note*

When BSF said he wanted detailed backgrounds for the characters, he created a bit of a monster in me.  My background for Crill was detailed, but read like a history book.  When I brought Gwen in, I created several short stories for her.  Here is the first one when she discovered her powers:


Gwendolynn Von Holden lay swaddled in soft, fluffy, white blankets looking very proud of herself for being born.  She had a mess of wavy black hair, flush cheeks and startling purple eyes. Her parents surrounded her in love, and even her two brothers stopped playing for a few moments to smile and welcome her. Although words were beyond her grasp, she cooed, crooned and cried her way through nine months, demanding the attention of anyone who was in the room with her.   At nine months, words burst forth from her in alarming rapidity.  Her mother and father delighted in each new word, while her oldest brother Geoff was disgruntled with all the attention Gwendolynn received. When she was one, he decided to teach her a few words some of the other farm boys had told him. She streaked around the house blissfully shouting them over and over.  Mother and Father decided since he was taking such an interest in expanding Gwen’s and his own vocabulary, that he could play with Gwen for an hour a day, and also begin lessons in reading.  The farmers laughed when they heard that the Von Holden’s were teaching five-year-old Geoff to read, but Geoff was bright and found the lessons to be enjoyable.  He also enjoyed playing with his sister, although he put on a big fuss about it.

Gwen adored her two older brothers, and played happily with them whenever possible.  When she was two, her sentences became quite intelligible, and at three she spoke with the certainty of a five-year-old. The Von Holden’s had two more children after Gwen.  Dale arrived after Gwen turned two, and James arrived shortly before she turned five.  Gwen took notice of her two younger brothers mainly as new dolls there for her amusement.

On Gwen’s fifth birthday, she was sitting in the parlor having a tea party with her three dolls.  She spoke her dolls, and they each had a distinctive voice.  Geoff and Aaron always teased her by mimicking her voices, so she had recently begun continuing the conversations inside her head whenever the boys walked by.  On this particular day, the three older children were excited because a birthday meant cake.  Geoff came running into the parlor ready to tell his sister how big the cake was and saw her playing tea party with her dolls.  Gwen, pretending he wasn’t in the room continued the conversation in her head.  “Oh no,” she thought to the dolls.  “It’s big ugly Geoff!”

“What did you call me?” asked Geoff.

“I didn’t call you anything,” said Gwen.

“You did too,” said Geoff.  “You just called me ugly!”  Then Geoff took one of the dolls and began running away.

“Hey!” called Gwen.  “Give her back!”  Gwen jumped up and ran after him.  Geoff reached the door right as Mother was walking through.

“What’s all this?” asked mother looking down at both of them.

“Nothing,” said Geoff and Gwen, quickly in unison.

“I was just playing tea party with Gwen,” continued Geoff.  “Here you go Gwen.  I think her coat is on right now.”  Geoff handed the doll back to Gwen.

“Thank you,” mumbled Gwen looking down at the doll.  There was no sense in telling on Geoff because they would both end up in trouble, and she didn’t want trouble on her birthday.  The children could never predict what punishment their parents would dish out, and on a birthday, none of them wanted to miss being dished out a piece of cake.   Mother was telling them both to play quieter and to not run in the house while Gwen thought to her doll, “That mean old Geoff better not get us into trouble.”

The two children agreed to play more quietly and Mother went on her way.  Geoff turned to Gwen excitedly.  “Did you just think to your dolls, ‘That mean old Geoff better not get us into trouble?’”

Gwen gaped up at him.  “Yes I did.”

“I’m a mind reader Gwen!  Think something else to me!” 

 “What do I think?”

“Just anything!” 

“How big is my birthday cake?” thought Gwen.

“It’s three layers!” exclaimed Geoff.  “Let’s go tell Aaron!”  With that, Geoff ran out the room and up the stairs to Aaron’s room followed closely by Gwen.

“Aaron!” said Geoff.  “I can read minds.  Think something to me.”

Aaron looked up from his book.  He was a small boy of seven and very thoughtful.  Geoff was the one with the big schemes, but Aaron always thought out the details to pull them off.  He looked at his older brother of two years and wondered what this new scheme was.  Geoff seemed so excited though, that maybe it was true.  “All right,” said Aaron calmly.  “What am I thinking?”  There was a pause in the room for a minute.

“Think it louder Aaron,” said Geoff.  “I can’t hear it.”

“How can I think louder?” asked Aaron.  “What are you up to Geoff?”

“Down in the parlor he read my mind three times, Aaron,” piped in Gwen.  “Honest! Watch.”  

Gwen was silent and then Geoff said, “She thought, ‘I hope Aaron believes us.’” 

“That’s right,” said Gwen.

“I’m not going to believe this,” said Aaron.  “All Geoff has to do is think of something you might say and then you agree Gwen.  This is silly.”

“Oh Aaron,” thought Gwen.  “You’re really pigheaded.”

“I’m not pigheaded Gwen,” said Aaron.

“Gwen didn’t call you pigheaded,” said Geoff.

“I just heard her,” said Aaron.

Geoff grabbed Gwen’s shoulders.  “It’s not me Gwen,” he said.  “It’s you!  Think something to Aaron again.”

Gwen looked at Aaron and thought, “My birthday cake is three layers!”

“Wow!” said Aaron.  “Can you hear what we think too?”

“I don’t know,” said Gwen looking confused.  “I haven’t tried to.”

“Try me first,” said Geoff.  The room was quiet.

“You thought, ‘The birthday cake is being frosted,’” said Gwen excitedly.  The three children stood staring in amazement.  Then they all started talking at once.  They spent the rest of the morning running around the house, trying to figure out how far away they could talk to Gwen and how many words they could say to her.  Geoff and Aaron tried thinking to each other, but it was only Gwen who seemed to have the mind speak power as they called it.  They discovered she could only catch short sentences and they could be as far as 15 feet away.  Then abruptly it stopped and Gwen had a headache.  The boys were scared and concerned all at the same time.  None of them had thought it would have any ill effects on Gwen.  Father found them in Aaron’s bedroom talking quietly to Gwen.  

“What’s wrong?” he asked.

“I have a headache Father,” said Gwen in a small voice.

“Too much birthday excitement,” said Father.  “I’ve heard you children running around the house all morning.  Come here and I’ll carry you to your room for a nap.”

A droopy Gwen managed to shuffle over to Father’s arms.  He picked her up and carried her out the door.  “Should we tell?” whispered Aaron.

“Let’s wait and see how she feels after her nap,” replied Geoff.

Gwen woke up feeling fine to the relief of Geoff and Aaron, and the birthday party proceeded as normal.  The next day, the children were happy to find Gwen’s mind speak back in place.  They decided against telling Mother and Father.  They would only use it for short periods to avoid wearing out Gwen again.  The next few months brought forth a host of new schemes from Geoff, and with Aaron’s help and Gwen’s thinking, they did not get caught, too much.


----------



## Vorlon (Aug 24, 2005)

This is some good stuff!!

Keep it coming


----------



## Eeralai (Aug 24, 2005)

Thanks Vorlon!  I'm going to do one more childhood story here and then continue with the adventure tomorrow or Friday.  Maybe BSF would explain the Durgon and Thurgon too?  Although, after this, they won't be seen again for awhile.


The children managed to keep Gwen’s mind speaking ability a secret all through spring and summer.  In autumn, however, another little girl shattered Gwen’s happiness, and Gwen took revenge.   It all began on Gathering Day in the farming community, a day set aside once a month for the families to get together in the morning and discuss various farming problems.  The grown-ups met inside a large assembly hall with rows of benches lined up.  The children were divided into three age groups and met in three smaller rooms to the side of the great hall.  Gwen was in the 4, 5 and 6 group and Aaron and Geoff were together in the 7, 8 and 9 group.  There was also a 10, 11 and 12 group and then at 13, children were expected join the adults in the big hall.

Farmers did not have time to visit with one another on a regular basis, so on Gathering day, everyone got out their best clothes and buggies to make their way to the hall.  Although Gwendolynn’s family had what she thought was the nicest buggy in the whole community, they lived the closest to the hall and Gwen’s parents insisted that they walk whether the weather was sunny, windy, rainy or snowy. 

At the first fall Gathering, Gwen’s class was responsible for bringing refreshments.  She had spent the week making apple jelly with Ida, and the morning of Gathering making biscuits with her mother to spread the jelly on.  The biscuits looked dainty sitting in her basket bursting with red apple jelly, and she hoped the leader, Mrs. Andrews, would notice them.  Gwendolynn had chosen her favorite purple jumper and white blouse, and her mother had tied her hair in a purple ribbon.  She had skipped happily with her family to Gathering and had placed the basket of biscuits on the table next to the other treats. 

After the meeting, however, a gloomy Gwen crunched through the leaves behind Geoff and Aaron who were chatting excitedly about Sowen’s Night.  She was busy thinking about how everyone was ignoring her and just didn’t care about her problems when Mother interrupted her pleasure by saying “What’s wrong Gwendolynn?  Didn’t everyone like your biscuits?”

Gwendolynn burst into tears.  “It’s not fair!  I made the biscuits with you this morning!” She yelled.  “Prissy didn’t make them, I did!”

“Well of course we made them this morning,” said mother soothingly as she knelt down holding the baby.  “Who says we didn’t?” 

Gwen gasped between sobs and said, “I put my biscuits on the table with all the other food.  I was the only one with biscuits and jelly, and they looked so pretty. I went back to my chair and waited for Mrs. Andrews to come in.  When she came in she said, "Who brought these beautiful biscuits?’ Before I could even open my mouth, Perfect Prissy stood up and said, ‘I did, Mrs. Andrews.’” Gwen continued crying before she got out, “Everyone thinks I brought bread pudding!  Nobody likes bread pudding!”

“I like bread pudding,” said Father trying to be helpful.

“Oh, honey!” said mother.  “I’m sorry.  Why didn’t you tell Mrs. Andrews the truth?”  

“I did, but then Moira stood up and said, ‘Gwen is lying.  She just always has to be the best.  I helped Prissy make those biscuits myself.  I saw Gwen put the yucky bread pudding down.’”  Here Gwendolynn completely burst into tears.  Her mother pulled her close in a soothing hug.  Baby James kicked Gwen a few times, but she didn’t seem to notice.

“Well, the next party we will make more biscuits and I will take them to class with you so that everyone knows you brought them.”  Soothed Mother.

“Okay, Mother,” sniffed Gwen.  “Thank you.”

“Why don’t you catch up to your brothers?  They’re planning a haunted walk through the orchard for our party.  I’m sure they could use your help.”

“A haunted walk?  Really?” Gwen perked up and ran after her brothers.
“Can I help please?” 

“We didn’t think you wanted to,” replied Aaron.

“We asked but you just stood there sulking like a baby,” said Geoff.

“I‘m not a baby!” cried Gwen.  “Perfect Prissy stole my biscuits!”

“Yeah, yeah,” said Geoff.  “Any ways, we can hang some scare crows from the trees.”

“Yeah, let’s stick arrows through them!” said Aaron.

“Oooh!  That will be too scary,” said Gwen.

“Well, if you’re gonna be a scaredy cat,” said Geoff,  “you can’t help.”

“Let me help!  Please!  I won’t be scared,” cried Gwen.

“We were thinking you could be the witch, Gwen,” said Aaron.

“Yes!  I want to be a real witch when I grow up!” said Gwen.

Geoff and Aaron started to laugh.  “Well you better be a good witch, or the rest of the people will run you out of town,” said Geoff.  “Like in that story Father tells us, Harrisburg and the Witch.”

“I’ll be too powerful for anyone to run me out of town!” replied Gwen.

“But you’ll still never be fast enough to catch me,” said Geoff yanking off the purple ribbon in Gwen’s hair and taking off with it.

“Hey!  Give that back,” yelled Gwen running after Geoff.  They ran all the way back to the farm.  Gwen never caught him, but found her ribbon lying in a chair in the parlor.


     Sowen’s Night was only a week away, so preparations for the Haunted Walk had to be made rapidly.  The Von Holdens had decided to throw a big party that year for all the families in the area.  The haunted walk had been Geoff’s idea, but Aaron had thought of many things for it. They were able to build almost everything they needed for it themselves, and they let Gwen do some of the more boring tasks such as stuffing the straw in the scarecrows and scooping the guts out of the pumpkins.  The three children had put so much work and thought into it, that Father had agreed to pay some of the farm workers to stay that night and help out with the Haunted Walk so that the children didn’t have to ask their friends.  The children had argued that if their friends had to help out, there wouldn’t be anyone left to go through the walk.

The entrance to the walk was a gate made of bales of hay with half a dozen carved pumpkins on each side.  Carving the pumpkins had been Geoff’s favorite task because Father had helped him with it.  Geoff had thought of an original gruesome face for each one.  They had also carved a half dozen more that Geoff distributed throughout the walk to make sure children stayed on the right path.  A ways after the gate, four stuffed scarecrows with arrows poking through them would fall down on ropes hanging from the tree branches.  Two men would be up in the trees dressed in black to push them down and then raise them up after people had passed by.  Next Aaron would be walking around asking people to taste his mashed eyeballs (it was actually oatmeal) and cat guts, (which was actually beef jerky).  Then, two of the workers would be seen sword fighting each other.  One would get his head cut off, but it would actually be a pumpkin rolling away.  In the next section, Geoff would be breaking twigs and making birdcalls.  Then he would do some howling followed by an earsplitting scream.  Gwen would be running around on a broomstick screeching and telling people to watch out for the Dragon.  The grand finale was a dragon they had rigged with a wooden frame draped in a black cloth.  They were all proud of the dragon.  It’s head and neck moved with a mechanism that Father had thought up.  One of the workers was on the inside of the Dragon making it move around.  Overall they were very excited.


The evening before the party, Gwen was running around the house yelling nonsensical words at the top of her lungs because of the excitement bubbling over in her.  Finally her mother said, “Will you go get your witches outfit on Gwen?  You’re making my head spin.”

“Yeeeeesssss,” replied Gwen running upstairs to her bedroom.  Lying on her bed was a little black dress.  The hem was torn in places, and the sleeves were too long for her.  She loved it.  She felt like a real wicked witch in it.  She quickly put it on and then rumpled up her hair to make it look messier.  She ran back downstairs.  “How do I look?”  She asked.    

“Ugly, absolutely ugly!” replied her mother.  

“Thank you!” cried Gwen.

“Now go outside with your brothers.  The guests will be arriving soon, and you’ll have your first victim!”

Gwen tore out the door towards the apple orchard.  Geoff and Aaron were busy lighting all of the pumpkin lanterns. 

“Your hair isn’t messy enough,” said Aaron.  “You look to clean.  Here, put some twigs in it and maybe a little mud on your face.”

 “Okay!” said Gwen happy to oblige.  When she was finished adorning her hair with dead leaves and twigs, and smearing her cheeks with mud she said, “Is that better?”

“Much,” said Aaron.  “Now go to your spot and get ready.  I see some guests coming now.”  Gwen ran through the path to her appointed spot.  She was anxious to meet her first victim.  She had been practicing screeching all week, and thought she finally had it down.  She had lost her voice after the first day of practice, so she paced herself better the rest of the week.  She was especially anxious for Perfect Prissy to come through.  Gwen had a special surprise for the girl who had stolen her biscuits.

Darkness was finally coming to the farm.  Gwen had decided the sun would be up forever, but the stars were coming out nicely now and the breeze was blowing any clouds in the air away.  There was no moon that night which, Geoff had said, made the perfect Sowen night.  She heard Geoff getting into his place nearby.  She went and hid behind her appointed tree.  Soon she heard screams of surprise as the scarecrows fell out of the tree.  She listened closely as the guests made their way through the path.  Soon it would be her turn.  There was Geoff hooting and snapping twigs.  She heard the footsteps draw nearer.  Out she darted shrieking and yelling about the Dragon up ahead.  The guests ran and yelled as the dragonhead turned toward them.  As the guests ran out of the orchard, she heard them exclaiming with shouts of delight.  Their Haunted Walk was going to be a success!

The night progressed in much the same way.  Gwen recognized many of the children who came through, and some adults began coming through as well.  After about an hour, Gwen heard a familiar voice on the path.  It was Perfect Prissy.  Gwen stepped out into the path.  She stood waiting, looking small and muddy next to the tall trees.  As Geoff chased Prissy and her older sister into the path Gwen concentrated carefully.

“You will not escape me Perfect Prissy!” thought Gwen to Prissy.  “I will change you into a toad before the night is through.”  As her thoughts went to Prissy, Gwen began raising her arms as if to cast a spell.  She cackled in her mind.  Prissy stood horrified.  Then she let out an earsplitting shriek and began running as fast as her little legs would carry her.  Her big sister ran after her.  “What?  It’s just Gwen looking muddy and dirty.  That wasn’t scary!”  Prissy ran right by the dragon without seeing it.  She screamed all the way to her mother.
    Back in the orchard Gwen smiled to herself.  “That’s what you get for stealing my biscuits Perfect Prissy!”



    Prissy tore through the crowd at the Von Holden’s party and found her mother who was talking with Gwen’s mother.  She was sobbing and she hid her face in her mother’s skirts.  “Whatever is the matter with you?” asked Prissy’s mother looking down.  Prissy continued to cry as her older sister ran up.  The older sister was about Geoff’s age and had little patience with Prissy when she started crying.  However, she had been placed in charge of Prissy for the party, and knew she had better follow her to their mother.  “What’s all this about, Jill?” said her mother in a surprised voice.

Jill shrugged.  “She keeps saying Gwen told her she was going to turn her into a toad.  I didn’t hear anything though.”

“That’s because she said it to my head!” sobbed Prissy.

Prissy’s mother laughed and kneeled down.  “Now honey,” she began.  “I think that haunted walk was too scary for you.  You’re imagining things that didn’t really happen.” 

“It did too happen!” insisted Prissy.  “Gwen is a witch and she’s going to turn me into a toad.”

“Now that’s enough,” said Prissy’s mother sternly.  “I think you have had enough party.  Mrs. Von Holden was just telling me that Mr. Von Holden was getting ready to tell the story of Sowen.  I think you and I will go home now, and Jill can come home with Father.  Is that alright Jill?”

“Sounds good to me,” said Jill happy to be rid of her ward.

“That’s not fair,” protested Prissy.  “You told me I could hear the story this year!”

“I’ve changed my mind.  The haunted walk was sufficient excitement for you.”  Prissy’s mother turned to Gwen’s mother.  “Please forgive my daughter for her little scene.  I think she is just over tired.”

“Quite understandable,” said Gwen’s mother.  “Don’t be too hard on her though.  There is probably more going on here than we realize, and I would not be surprised if Gwen is at the bottom of it.  I’ll go talk to her now.   Thank you for coming, and have a safe walk home.”  The two women smiled at each other and walked their separate ways.  Gwen’s mother made her way out to the haunted walk.  She had noticed the children had been somewhat quieter the last few months and the housekeeper had been commenting on the number of cookies missing recently.  Although there was no evidence, they both knew the children had somehow been getting them.  If Gwen was telepathic, it might explain everything.

She walked through the haunted walk admiring the work her children had done and notifying everyone it was time to shut down.  Geoff was told to put out all the pumpkin lanterns, and the workers were invited to enjoy the rest of the party.  When she got to Gwen, she looked down at her small muddy daughter.

“What happened to Prissy,” Mother asked calmly.

Gwen looked up and began shifting the dirt beneath her right toe.  “I scared her.” Gwen said simply.

“How did you scare her?” Mother asked.

“I’m the witch,” said Gwen.  “I scared her like I scared everyone else.”

“Prissy was the only one claiming you had spoken to her mind.  Did you do that?” asked Mother.

Gwen drew a circle in the dirt with her toe and looked down at it.  “Yes Mother,” said Gwen quietly.

“How long have you had the ability to talk to people’s minds?” asked Mother.

“Since my birthday,” said Gwen.  “Geoff and I discovered it.”

“That is a very special gift that nature has given to you,” said Mother.  “It is wrong to use it to hurt or scare people.  I know you were mad at Prissy for claiming your biscuits, but you should not spend your time plotting revenge every time somebody does something you don’t like.  That will turn you into a dislikable little girl, and I am sure that you would rather be your likable self instead.  Do you understand what I have said?”

Gwen looked up at her mother, her eyes brimming with tears.  “I’m sorry Mother!  I won’t do it again,” she sobbed.  “I’ll try to get along with Prissy, and I’ll save my mind speak for…”

“Stealing cookies?” asked Mother.  Gwen’s face turned red.  “I think in the morning we will discuss your mind speaking with your father.  Now it is time for bed.”

“But you said I could listen to the story about Sowen tonight!” cried Gwen.

“I have changed my mind,” said Mother.  “Instead of listening to the story, you can spend that time thinking about what you did wrong.  Prissy’s mother took Prissy home, and I think that was wise.  Maybe next year the two of you will be ready for the story of Sowen.  But now it is bedtime.”  With that Mother marched Gwen back to the house and upstairs to her room.  

Gwen got undressed sadly but obediently and went to bed.  Mother kissed her goodnight and blew out the candle by Gwen’s bed.  After Mother left, Gwen thought about what had happened.  She couldn’t help but be pleased with herself for scaring Prissy, but the words of her Mother tempered her.  “Maybe it was wrong to use my gift to scare her,” thought Gwen.  “Maybe whatever gave me the power will take it away if they see me behave like that.  Oh well.  At least this once I got the better of Prissy.”  Then Gwen closed her eyes and fell asleep.

In the morning, Gwen woke up a little later than normal.  She jumped out of bed and was dressed before remembering her mother’s words about speaking with her father in the morning about her mind speak.  She walked downstairs to the breakfast table slowly, wondering what was going to be said.  She arrived just as Ida, the housekeeper, was laying out the food.  Dale was in a boosted up chair already beginning his meal.  James was in his highchair, already a blob of porridge having been served first. The rest of the family was sitting waiting.  It was a plain breakfast of porridge, milk, toast and apples, but Gwen sat down silently without comment.  Everyone wished her good morning, which she returned dutifully.  Silence followed as everyone dug into the porridge.

Finally Gwen’s father said, “Your mother tells me that you have discovered telepathy.”

The boys erupted, “Gwen!  That was supposed to be a secret!  Why did you tell?”

“She didn’t tell,” said mother calmly.  “She tried, and succeeded, to scare Prissy by talking to her mind.  What was it you said, something about turning her into a toad?”

The boys started laughing.  “Good one Gwen!” said Geoff.  “I wish I had known what you were doing so that I could’ve seen her.”  Gwen blushed and began to smile.

“Your mother and I do not see this as a joke,” said Father sternly.  “The three of you should have told us what was going on from the start.  This is a very special gift Gwen has been given, and not to be used on pranks.”  

The children sobered as they listened to Father.  “Gwen has the ability to get inside someone’s head and speak to them.  If this gets out to the community, there will be a great deal of fuss.  The Durgon and Humans of Kellingsbrook frown about magic.  They would want her trained in one of the churches to make sure her powers are divinely given.”

“Powers?” interrupted Geoff.  “But she can only do the one thing.”

“It might lead to more,” replied mother.  “Your great grandmother had the ability to mind speak among other things.”

“Wow!” exclaimed Gwen.  “You mean I might really be a witch?”

“We never called grandma a witch,” replied Mother.  “We just called her grandma.  She was very wise and greatly respected, and would have urged you to use your telepathy in a better way.”

“We realize you’re excited about what you can do, Gwen,” said Father.  “But we’re going to restrict you to use it only among family and with Ida.  Your friends are not to know.  Do you understand?”

“Yes, Father,” said Gwen.  “But what about Prissy?”

“We have discussed her,” said Father.  “We will wait and see what happens.  Her mother is a good friend of your mother and we may decide to tell her.  But possibly Prissy will wake up and just think that maybe she had imagined it.  We’ll see.  Now, I thought you all did an excellent job with the haunted walk.  Did all of you have fun?”  The boys launched into stories of scaring people and Gwen’s mind speak was not spoken of again at the table.

After the discussion with her parents, Gwen restricted her mind speak to the family only, and Ida, who was considered to be a member of the family.  Prissy, unfortunately did not think she had imagined Gwen speaking to her mind like Gwen’s parents had hoped.  She knew what had happened and planned on letting all the children in the Kellingsbrook farming community know.  Fortunately for Gwen, Prissy’s older sister, Jill, had overheard Prissy telling some other children about Gwen.  Jill walked into the room laughing and told everybody how Prissy had been so frightened of muddy little Gwen that she had run all the way to mama crying loudly.  Then Jill did an imitation of Prissy that set all the children laughing.  Prissy had sulked and insisted that Gwen had spoken to her mind, but by then all the children were only interested in Jill doing her imitation of Prissy again.  Prissy soon dropped the subject, so in a way, the problem of Prissy knowing about Gwen’s mind speak worked itself out.  Gwen and Prissy, however, had a dislike for each other that continued to grow as they grew.


----------



## Steverooo (Aug 25, 2005)

Eeralai said:
			
		

> legs soar




Unless your legs are up there with the birdies, I think you mean "leg's sore".


----------



## Eeralai (Aug 25, 2005)

Steverooo said:
			
		

> Unless your legs are up there with the birdies, I think you mean "leg's sore".




Oops!    At least it was a misspelling with funny imagery.  Thanks for pointing it out and I got it changed


----------



## Steverooo (Aug 26, 2005)

Eeralai said:
			
		

> Oops!    At least it was a misspelling with funny imagery.  Thanks for pointing it out and I got it changed




Heh!

"I slip upon the ice; my legs soar!
Ouch!  I fall down, go boom!"  

And how can you *not* hate a girl named "Miss Priss"?


----------



## BSF (Aug 26, 2005)

Gwen's background is always amusing.  Since it is told in story form, it is left to the reader to extrapolate how she came to be.  Sowen's night is a good example.  Her parents decide to punish her for messing with Prissy using her mind speak (Telepathy).  Yet, rather than fessing up to the entire thing, they kind of hope people will ignore it and forget it.  So I wouldn't exactly classify Gwen's family as Lawful Good.  

It is a little different from most character backgrounds I have seen over the years and I appreciate that.  

A little more background here.  When Eeralai decided to change out characters, we bumped her back down in level.  But I gave her deep pockets to make up for it.  The only thing that couldn't really be bought were magic items.  In this campaign, magic items are not particularly common and they are rarely for sale.  So I wasn't worried about her going to crazy.  She ended up buying horses for the group and used that as leverage to join.  

Thurgon & Durgon - Since Eeralai mentioned it.  
My world doesn't have any Dwarves.  Mostly I was tired of people choosing bad stereotypes for Dwarves.  After 20+ years where almost all Dwarves seem alike, I decide to 'fix' the problem by scratching the race entirely.  I did the same with Elves.  The Thurgon are a LA race with bonuses to physical stats and minor DR. Societally they are *very* rigid.  Anybody deviating from the norm is under harsh peer pressure to conform, or they are banished.  The Thurgon were literally crafted from stone and they are not flexible.  It is inherent nature.  The times when they exhibit the most acceptance of anything different is when they perceive a message directly from their god.  I have never actually had a player play one.  

The Durgon were crafted from clay.  They fill most of the niche that the 'normal' dwarf fills.  But they do not have the same racial abilities.  They are more open and accepting and often act as the go-betweens for the rest of the world to their cousins, the Thurgon.  I haven't had a player play a Durgon either, but there has been considerably more interest to do so.  

I could go on quite a bit about the races, but unless there is strong interest, I will spare you.


----------



## Eeralai (Aug 27, 2005)

Thanks BSF!  Now, on with the adventure.

On the road, Day 2, after lunch

Powers discovered: 0 When? When?  Powers used: 0;  Obsessive thoughts of Jalik: 75 (getting better);  Times refrained from talking: 10 (also getting better)

Today, wished everyone a good morning, but then let them get on with their meditations and prayers.  Did own meditating as Jalik instructed, but felt no new course of power flowing through me.  We traveled for an hour, and then came to a ferry at a river.  The ferryman asked for a gold coin each.  He was larger than even Ardel, and used a pole to push all of our horses and persons over as if he were pushing himself away from a table.   He was the slowest speaker I have ever met, but when he pulled off his hat, I realized slow speaking was due to huge part of head missing.  As he told us how he came to have a ¾ head, Korliss kept sending what I’m sure he thought were meaningful glances to me.  Once we got off the raft, Korliss pulled me aside and tried to talk me out of the adventure.

“Lady Gwendolynn,” he began.

“Just call me Gwen.  My family is rich, but has no titles.”

“Lady Gwen, when you interviewed us, I suggested that you could buy our horses and then take a percentage of the treasure we discovered on our journey.  Perhaps after hearing his story, you will rethink your decision to come along and turn back now.  I’ll ride back with you, and then catch up to the party.”

“Certainly not.  This journey is about helping out a town, as I recall, and not about treasure.  I didn’t buy the horses expecting a return in gold.  I bought the horses because I need to open up the powers within me, and I thought traveling in your group would be the best way to do that.”

“But you could die.”

“I’ll just avoid placing my head in a monster’s mouth.”

“Sometimes, that’s not so easy.”

“But I’m the smallest one here.  I think the rest of the party looks much more appetizing than me.  You’re not talking me out of it.”

Korliss quit arguing, but insisted I arm myself with some daggers.  Have never used daggers before.  Brothers always said if something got close enough to me that I should use a dagger on, I would soon be dead.  Will stick with crossbow, but took daggers to humor Korliss.


----------



## Eeralai (Aug 27, 2005)

On the Road, Day 6 After First Battle

Number of Powers discovered: 0  Wheeeeeen??   Number of powers used:0 No call for charming or fire finger against kobolds.  Number of cross bow bolts used: lost count as whole thing happened too fast.

Ughh.  Smell of dead kobold wafts far too well through trees.  Would throw-up again, but stomach has been empty for awhile now.  At least Chani has managed to sing the children to sleep.  She’s a tough woman with a sweet voice.  Suppose I should recount from beginning of day.

We’ve been traveling through small villages on our way to Orlane.  Most of them are fairly hostile against adventurers, so have had to camp outside of towns.  Today, we ran into a caravan on their way to a new settlement.  All of their children had been kidnapped by kobolds.  They were arguing about what to do, and, of course, we volunteered to help them.  A few men from the caravan joined us, and we began to follow the trail the kobolds had left.  By “we” I really mean the others, since I have no idea what kobold tracks look like.  The others seemed to think the tracks went off to the side and doubled back a bit.  But somehow, during all this tracking, they missed the part where the kobolds hid themselves until we had ridden past them, and then shot at us with a slew of crossbow bolts.

I’m not sure how I managed to stay on my horse.  He panicked, especially when the overgrown weasels tried to attack him.  But I managed to stay on and shot my crossbow the best I could.  I don’t know if I hit anything.  Not sure fighting is Greerson’s Glory’s strength.  Lajon tried to jump over his own horse to attack a kobold sorcerer, but I think he must’ve tripped on the horses head, because he landed sprawled at the foot of the sorcerer with spears stuck into him.  The constant yapping of the kobolds is still ringing in my ears.  Chani tried to sing over it, and I felt better for it.  Maybe the rest of the party could not hear her over the yapping, and that’s why they’re all unconscious.  Or maybe it’s because Aaron wasn’t doing any healing.  Or maybe because Ternell felt the need to guard the caravan in case they were attacked again.  Either way, can’t believe I had to move all those heavy bodies around.  Tried to will myself to heal the wounds enough for them to wake up, but nothing happened.

Gahhh.  Have dreadful emptiness when think of Korliss.  All those warnings about me dying on this adventure, and now he’s dead.  Chani must feel worse.  He was the only one she’d talked to, even if it was just to tell him off.  Feel the worst for the children.  Some of their father’s are dead.  If I had more powers, would’ve been able to stop whole thing.  Must double my efforts to discover new magic.


----------



## BSF (Aug 27, 2005)

Yes folks, you have read that correctly.  Ternell, the paladin, stayed behind to guard the caravan while the rest of the group went to save the children.

Story Hour tales look harsh when the Paladin's player misses the game session.  Some of you might ask why Aaron hasn't done any healing.  Give it time.  Maybe his player will jump in here at some point and add commentary?


----------



## injuredwyvern (Aug 28, 2005)

Great story so far!  Great style too!

It's just too bad I was so sucky then...


----------



## Eeralai (Aug 29, 2005)

injuredwyvern said:
			
		

> Great story so far!  Great style too!
> 
> It's just too bad I was so sucky then...




Thanks injuredwyvern!  Yeah, it would be nice to play low level adventures with high level characters   I'm excited to get to the Orlane adventure.  Feel free to come in and add to what I come up with for when we meet Falon.  It would also be cool if you wanted to add some of the conversations you had with the dragon sword here and there


----------



## Eeralai (Aug 29, 2005)

*On the Road, Day 7 After Breakfast*

Most of party conscious again, except for Korliss, of course.  Had interesting conversation with Aaron as he was helping to bury the dead bodies.

“Excuse me, but why didn’t I see you do any healing in that battle?  I thought that’s what clerics did.”

“Well,” stammered Aaron.  “I haven’t exactly received a blessing from Pter yet.”

“Excuse me?”

“I don’t have a blessing, okay?  I didn’t finish training with my brother, hoping I would find Pter’s blessing on the road.  It’s just taking a little longer than I thought it would."

“And when were you going to get around to telling us this?”

“Everyone knew.”

“I didn’t know!  Did you think I’d be dead after our first battle, so you didn’t think I’d notice a little thing like you not being able to heal?”

“Look, I’m sorry I wasn’t clearer in the interview that I don’t have the blessing of Pter.  It’s not something I like to discuss.”

“Is there anything else I should know about you?  Are you being--- Hey!  Ternell!  Korliss is dead.  We need to bury him not take him with us.”  At this point I saw Ternell lifting Korliss onto his horse.  I didn’t think Ternell was the sharpest blade in the group, but I did think he could tell a dead body from a live one.

“Maybe we can resurrect him,” said Ternell.

“Yeah,” said Aaron, suddenly perking up.  

“You mean bring him back from the dead?”  I asked.

“Yeah,” said Ternell.  “We’ll take him with us until we find a priest who can help us out.”

“I’ve never heard of a priest who could resurrect.  Back home when somebody died, they were, well, dead.”

“You just need to have faith in Pter,” said Aaron.

“I need to have faith in the god who won’t even give you his blessing to heal people?  In that case, could we bury Korliss now because I don’t like the look and smell of dead bodies.”

“We’re taking him with us,” insisted Aaron.

“I’ll look after him,” said Ternell.

Humph.  Will try to always ride upwind of Ternell.


----------



## Eeralai (Aug 29, 2005)

*On the Road, Day 7, Nightfall*

Met man at crossroads who said we were close to a Chapel of Pter.  Aaron and Ternell v. excited that priest there might be able to resurrect Korliss.  If priest that powerful, why didn’t they know about the existence of this temple.  Not v. far from Ft. Greerson.  Would think they would’ve heard of it.


----------



## Eeralai (Aug 29, 2005)

*Chapel of Pter, Day 1*

Arrived at Chapel today and met Priest Boffly.  V. kind and able man.  Interviewed us extensively about Korliss.  Asked us what he had been doing when he died and what kind of a life he led in general.  Found out Korliss didn’t worship any god, and had participated in some questionable activities earlier in his life.  Was surprised when Boffly said he doubted Pter would bring Korliss back to life, but he would ask in the morning.  Is it possible he really knows how to resurrect people?  Anxious for morning to come.


----------



## Eeralai (Aug 29, 2005)

*Chapel of Pter, Day 2*

Am filled with amazement!  Woke up early to witness attempt at resurrection.   Not all of party was interested in watching.  Lajon thinks it’s wrong for a person to come back from the dead.  He made it clear that he would not participate in any way and said that we should never attempt to bring him back if he died.  I was too full of curiosity to miss out, so I followed Ternell and Aaron into the chapel.  Priest Boffly said some words and then began his magic.  The room filled with a bright light and Korliss sat up, dazed but healthy.  Am in awe of both Priest Boffly and Korliss.  Can’t believe there is someone so powerful in this world, and can’t believe Pter would wish Korliss to come back.  He’s a nice guy, but he must be something special for a god to return him to this world.  Maybe should reconsider being religious.  Never had much use for it before.  My parents prayed the same every year, but some years we had good crops and some years bad crops.  Amount of praying seemed to have no influence.  Maybe our farming god just wasn’t powerful like Pter.  Lots to think about.


----------



## Eeralai (Aug 29, 2005)

*Chapel of Pter, Day 14*

Thoughts of Jalik, 58: much better!  Floors scrubbed 5; Times Korliss caught me looking at him in wonder 11; Powers discovered: 1 Huzzahhhh!!!

Have spent time helping out at the Chapel of Pter.  We had no money to pay for the resurrection, so have been fixing it up.  Accolytes have been enjoying some time off I think.  I have been faithful to my meditations and finally opened up a new power within me.  Not sure how helpful it will be, but it’s a start.  Have ability to distract someone’s mind so they forget what they were doing.  If I can distract a powerful mage who is attacking me, will be very helpful.  Tempting to use it on Ternell to distract him from his chores.  Priest Boffly always on him to set a good example and would be funny to see him getting into trouble.  Still mad at him for staying behind with the caravan while rest of party got slaughtered.  Anyway, we will soon be on the road again to Orlane.  Hope Lord Greerson wasn’t in a rush for us to return.


----------



## Funeris (Aug 29, 2005)

Eeralai,

I'm enjoying the style of this as well.  Its nice to have a break from 3rd person narrative on occasion.  Keep it up.  

BSF,

If you could post the info on the races, I'm interested.  I always enjoy reading about differences from setting to setting (especially since I desire ridding my world of a few stereotypical races).  

Thanks.

~Fune


----------



## Eeralai (Aug 30, 2005)

Funeris said:
			
		

> Eeralai,
> 
> I'm enjoying the style of this as well.  Its nice to have a break from 3rd person narrative on occasion.  Keep it up.
> 
> ...




Thanks Funeris!  I wasn't sure how the style would go over on ENWorld, so I am very gratified to see that people other than my husband and myself are enjoying it   BSF's a bit busy at work and getting his campaign going again, but hopefully he'll have sometime to stop by and add more.  Sorry to read about your insomnia.  I had that problem last summer and the only things that remotely helped were long, warm showers at night and not doing the housework during the day.  But, your insomnia is a bonus to your readers 

To my readers, thanks so much for tuning in!  I had wanted to update at least five times a week for the first month, but this week I need to finish making a birthday present for my niece and get the house ready for my daughters first birthday on Thursday.  I will probably have little time for updates.  But maybe my daughter will be extra tired on Friday, take an extra long nap and I can write an extra long update.  Thanks again for reading!


----------



## Funeris (Aug 30, 2005)

Thanks for writing, Eeralai.  

No need to apologize for the insomnia...it always manifests around the end of summer (and its usually because my mind is overactive with creativity).  And while I do suffer other times, I'm not minding this bout so much.  It allows me to keep my SH near the top 

I'll be here when both you and BSF drop back in.  

~Fune


----------



## BSF (Aug 30, 2005)

I'm here at times.  Mostly my effort has been geared toward jumpstarting my campaign after a summer long hiatus.  

What kind of info are you looking for regarding races?  Mechanics are rather boring and frankly, for the Thurgon I don't have enough playtesting to know if they are over the top even with LA.  But if you are looking for culture and the like, I can summarize to some degree or another.  

Hmm, that will clutter the thread though.  Not sure if Eeralai wants that.  Maybe if I help her with a good menu at the top and rearrange things so the DM commentary is les intrusive?  It will give me something to think about.


----------



## Funeris (Aug 30, 2005)

You wanna post stats...then go ahead.  Personally, I'm about the flavor and culture though.  Not whether or not they have +2 racial bonus for Search rolls.  That's just me, though 

Re-ordering it sounds alright...or if you want to you can just send me a word file with the info   That's if no one else wants to know about the culture, etc.

~Fune


----------



## BSF (Sep 5, 2005)

*Ack!*

Way behind from where I wanted to be.  Hopefully I will be able to make up for it this week.  BSF, feel free to post background stuff whenever you want.  The other players are also welcome to jump in.  I find the story our to be very free as far as form goes, which is one of the reasons I wanted to do it. On with the story.


----------



## Eeralai (Sep 5, 2005)

*Back on the Road Day 1*

Oops.  Didn't realize I was logged in as BSF.  Sorry!  Now, on with the story:


Back on the Road Day 1

New Powers discovered: 0 but happy still about new distracting power.  Times stared at Korliss in amazement: 10;  Times caught: 5; Times yelled at donkey for not moving when he should: 7

Back on road to adventure after spending three weeks with priest Boffly.  Think I scrubbed more floors there than I did on my farm.  Probably did better job at chapel since acolytes kept staring at me and didn’t want them to catch me daydreaming.  Donkey doesn’t seem to want to travel anymore.  Probably should’ve left him back at temple, but couldn’t part with chest.

Group spent a good hour arguing today about which way to go.  Left it mostly to them to decide since I have no idea either way. Just glad arguing's over.


----------



## Eeralai (Sep 5, 2005)

*Day 10, Road, Night*

Powers discovered: 0, Times thought of JaliK 43 (Nothing else to do but look at trees all day.)  Times stared at Korliss:4;  Times group has argued today: 6

Woken up by two grouchy gnomes tonight.  Chani spoke to them because she was the only one who spoke gnomish.  Tried to speak to them with telepathy, but just got dirty looks.  Wonder if I can figure out how to speak in different languages telepathically.  Will have to work on that.  Anyway, Chani waited until they left to tell us what they were talking about.  They wanted us off of their land.  Chani told them it was Lord Greerson’s land and they said no and to get out.  For some reason, Chani told them we were going to Eastwood, which is apparently where she is from.  One of the gnomes cast a spell while the other gnome gave us some rations.  They said we have to report back to them on any events that happen to us.  Then they said to stay on the path and disappeared.  How’re we supposed to report to them when they just disappear?  Will have to figure out how to disappear myself.


----------



## Eeralai (Sep 5, 2005)

*Day 12, Road, Afternoon*

Horses moving marvelously fast after the gnome cast spells on them.  Came to turn on road today that Chani began heading down.  

“Where’re you going?”  asked Ternell.

“To Eastwood,” said Chani.

“But that’s not the way to Orlane.”

“But that’s where I told the gnomes we were going.”

“But we’re going to Orlane.  Why didn’t you tell them we were going to Orlane?”

“They didn’t like Greerson.”

“What does liking Lord Greerson have to do with us going to Orlane and not to Eastwood.”

“I didn’t want them to know we were on a mission for Greerson, so I told them I was going back home.  After we’re there for a day or two, we can start back to Orlane.”

“Where you should’ve told them we were going to in the first place.”

“Did you want to fight them?”  Chani called Ternell a few names under her breath that I didn’t quite catch, but I don’t think Mother would’ve approved


----------



## Eeralai (Sep 5, 2005)

*Day 14, On Road*

We were riding along as usual when a pack of wolves crossed our path.  They didn’t take notice of us, but we certainly noticed that the leader had glowing red eyes.  Ternell began to ride after it when Korliss shouted, “What are you doing?”

“I’m going after the wolves.”

“They’re not attacking us, and the gnomes told us to stay on the road.”

“But they are evil.  I must stop evil.”

“How do you know they are evil.  They’re just animals.”

“Didn’t you see the glowing red eyes?”

“You’re gonna judge a creature by that?  Pfff.  Leave them alone.”

“I don’t know,” said Aaron.  “It looked evil to me.”

“I’m going after them,” said Ternell.

“Wait!” exclaimed Chani.  “The gnomes said to stay on the path.”

“But they’re evil and I must stop evil!” exclaimed Ternell.

“They’re not bugging anybody,” said Korliss.

“I don’t know,” said Lajon.  “What if they’re going after Eastwood and we get there to find the town dead from the wolves.”

“That’s a good point,” I said.

“I’m going,” said Ternell and took off after the wolves.  The rest of the group finally followed.  I stayed on my horse for the battle, and everyone else dismounted.  The battle went pretty well with few surprises, except for when the lead wolf stood on his hind legs and smote Ternell.  It took Ternell so much by surprise, that he was unable to return the smite until the wolf had hit him a couple more times.  We are all alive, and the wolves are all dead, but what kind of wolf can smite?


----------



## Eeralai (Sep 5, 2005)

*Day 20 Eastwood, Finally*

Rode into Eastwood today for a welcome rest.  After we fought the wolves, our horses went back to normal.  Ran into the gnomes who asked Chani what was taking us so long.  If I had known what they were saying I would’ve told them that they should’ve told us the speed spell would be broken if we stepped off the path.  I think Chani explained everything to them, but really wouldn’t tell us much of the conversation. Ternell asked her if she had promised them we would be heading back to Fort Greerson now.  I don’t think she liked that.

Looking forward to a hot bath and maybe a new power will come to me!


----------



## Eeralai (Sep 6, 2005)

*Day 23 Leaving Eastwood (finally)*

Powers discovered: 0, am slowest learner everrrrr!  Thoughts of Jalik: 254, all new high due to the extreme boredom faced in Eastwood.

What a waste of time it was going to Eastwood.  Chani didn’t even want to visit her family.  Her mother came looking for her when she heard Chani was in town and I thought Chani was very rude to her.  What is my group’s problem?  Aaron ran away from his brother and Chani won’t speak to her mother.  Don’t they know how important family is?  sigh Miss my family.  Wish I had been able to find Geoff’s group to journey with in Fort Greerson.


----------



## Eeralai (Sep 6, 2005)

*Day 25, Bridge Crossing*

Nearly everyone lost their horse today.  Horses that I paid for, mind you.   Had to cross very narrow bridge.  Next time I buy horses for a group, will ask first if they know how to handle them.  I don’t think we would’ve made it across if I hadn’t managed to calm the horses down.  Swear bridge was 10 miles long.


----------



## Eeralai (Sep 6, 2005)

*Day 26 Fork in the Road*

Argue, argue, argue.  That’s all Ternell and Chani do.  Today we arrived at a fork in the road and had to decide whether we should go into what has been called “The Impassable Forest”, or continue on the road we have been traveling.  Impassable sounds ominous to me, but Chani thinks it will be shorter.

“Well, whose fault is it that we need the shorter route?” asked Ternell.

“The gnomes didn’t trust us and wanted us off their land,” said Chani.

“It’s Greerson’s land, did you tell them that?”

“Yes, and they don’t consider him to be their Lord.”

“We should stay on the road.”

“Now, I think Chani may have a point about going the shorter way.  Let’s give her another chance,” said Korliss.

“The name is ‘impassable,’” said Aaron.  “I don’t think it got the name without a reason.”

“Things are exagerated all the time,” said Korliss.

In the end, we finally took a vote and everyone but Aaron and Ternell voted for the forest.  At least Ternell and Chani aren’t arguing.  Hmmm.  Maybe they argue because they really like each other.  If that’s the case, then Korliss and Chani really like each other too.  Hey, everybody argues with Chani.  Do they all secretly love her?  She is pretty, but I think I’m prettier.  Why does nobody love me?  Nobody even talks to me.  Humph.  Will snub entire party for arguing with Chani and not me.


----------



## Steverooo (Sep 7, 2005)

Eeralai said:
			
		

> Humph.  Will snub entire party for arguing with Chani and not me.




WHAT!??!  Why you pea-brained numbskull!  Whatsa matter with you?!!?

(You're welcome!)


----------



## Eeralai (Sep 7, 2005)

Steverooo said:
			
		

> WHAT!??!  Why you pea-brained numbskull!  Whatsa matter with you?!!?
> 
> (You're welcome!)





Glad to see you appreciate her illogical insecurities


----------



## Eeralai (Sep 7, 2005)

*Impassable Forest, Day 3*

Powers used: 0 (monsters don’t go for my charm and can’t seem to distract them from their food)  Powers discovered: 0,  Monsters fought: a dozen at least.

Hard to snub whole party when we’re too busy fighting.  Chani’s singing is v. inspiring and seems to make my crossbow aim truer.  Everyone in party hitting hard and I try to cheer them on.  But, monsters are wearing us down.  They’re big and ugly and carry huge clubs.  Ardel thinks they might be ogres.  Whatever they are, they keep slobbering in my hair, and I think we are weeks from a bath.  Probably should’ve taken other road.


----------



## Eeralai (Sep 7, 2005)

*Impassable Forest, Day 5*

Powers used: 0  Powers discovered: 0  Party members dead: 1

Lajon was pounded into the ground today by huge club.  I cried as we buried him and wondered when Aaron was going to be divinely inspired by Pter.  Korliss was hoping we could resurrect him, but I said it was pointless to try because Lajon didn’t believe in resurrection.  Korliss said Lajon might change his mind in the afterlife, but the rest of us agreed to be true to Lajon’s wishes.  I wonder if I could learn how to heal.  Ternell seems to have a little healing power, and Aaron can use herbs after the battle.  So can Korliss for that matter.  Will have to try to find healing power.


----------



## Eeralai (Sep 7, 2005)

*Impassable Forest, Day 12, morning*

Near death experience: 1

Almost DIED last night!  Must avoid that experience again whenever possible.  We were all resting by the fire after long day of beating back ogres when a small ugly monster stamped out our fire and another one eviscerated me.  Didn’t see rest of battle due to being unconscious, but heard about it all morning from Chani and Ternell.

“Why haven’t you been using that sword?”  shouted Ternell.  “It shouldn’t take the whole party nearly dying for you to get it out!”

“The whole party wouldn’t have been dying if you’d ever lay your hands on anybody but yourself and Aaron,” Chani shouted back.  (Point to Chani.  Ternell does spend a lot of time laying hands on himself.)

“We were the ones in the thick of it!  And this isn’t the only battle we could’ve used that sword.  Obviously it’s powerful.  It slew all four of those things.”

“I’m not going to use a magic weapon that I don’t know its power.”

“Why didn’t you ask the Royal Appraiser?” asked Aaron.

“He didn’t want to tell me the power.  He just wanted to buy it.  What if it had done something evil.”

“Then the Royal Appraiser would’ve taken it away from us,” said Korliss.  “Especially after the dressing down we got for taking the book.”

“What book?” I asked.

“Oh, we removed a book from a cave that brought out an army of skeletons.  Greerson got all uptight about it.”

“And whose fault was that?” asked Chani.  “That was Aaron running away with a magical object we knew nothing about.”

“Oh please,” said Aaron.  “You were going to take that book too if I hadn’t taken it first.  The only person who wanted nothing to do with it was Crill.  So don’t play all innocent about the sword.”

“Maybe I’m just the only one here who learned a lesson from it.”

“Well, the lesson you should learn now is to use that sword,” said Ternell.

Think Chani got raw deal.  Sounds like she saved the party and should be being praised.  Tried to say so, but she just growled at me and walked away.  Maybe whole party really dislikes Chani after all.  Poor Chani.


----------



## Eeralai (Sep 13, 2005)

*Impassable Forest, Day 14*

*Sigh*  Met handsome, youthful magic user today.  Fair headed and silvery type eyes.  Don’t think he’s as powerful as Jalik, but he looks only a little older than me.  Looking for adventure, like me, and sent into the woods by a tutor who gave him a protection necklace.  He was surprised we had been attacked so much because he hadn’t met any monsters after about a week of journeying.  He joined up with our group and actually talks!!  Not as much as self, but seems to listen and interact in conversations.  V. happy he is interested in joining us on our journey to Orlane.  He’s taking us to Hoch Hoch which is a little village he is from.


----------



## Eeralai (Sep 13, 2005)

*Impassable Forest, Day 21*

Falon has invited me to meet his mother when we arrive in Hoch Hoch tomorrow!  Must find hot bath and put on second best dress before I go.  Says mother uses magic different from his and maybe it’s similar to mine.


----------



## Eeralai (Sep 13, 2005)

*Hoch Hoch, Day 1, noon*

Finally had hot bath.  Rest of group sleeping in common room and still all dusty and smelly from travels.  Be worth it to offer them money for bath so I don’t have to smell them, but think they are tired of receiving money from me.  Going to dinner with Falon tonight!


----------



## Eeralai (Sep 13, 2005)

*Day 1, night time*

Dinner with Falon lovely.  His mother cooked a delicious meal.  She seemed to like me v. much, possibly more than Falon seemed to.  Unfortunately, she doesn’t have the same magic has myself.  Still haven’t found anyone like me.  Falon became more distant as the night grew on, but invited me back for dinner the next night.  What did I do wrong?  Wore purple dress to match eyes.  Thought I looked pretty, but maybe I had ugly smear of mud on nose that I missed.

Day 1, after checking mirror

No smudge on nose.  Maybe he finds my talking annoying like Jalik.  Hmmm….sounds like Falon has same magic as Jalik.  Will introduce them when back at Ft. Greerson.  Jalik will fall for me because I will be so powerful and charming, and then Falon will be jealous and realize he had been traveling with beautiful, powerful magic woman.


----------



## Eeralai (Sep 13, 2005)

*Hoch Hoch, Day 2, morning*

Had horrible dream last night.  Dreamt I was walking in a forest and all these little snakes were slithering around my feet.  I tried to run fast to avoid them, but they were, of course, faster than me.  Suddenly, I fell down a trap in the ground and found myself in complete darkness.  After feeling around on the ground, I picked up a large rock.  It flashed a brilliant red and a ray of light shot out of my body into the rock.  Woke up sweaty and disoriented.


----------



## Eeralai (Sep 13, 2005)

*Hoch Hoch, Day 7, evening*

Still having dinner with Falon, but he is becoming more distant.  Keep having dream about red rock.  It’s looking more like a jewel now.  Discovered new power today!  Can’t wait to show it off to group.  Leaving for Orlane tomorrow.  Maybe show it to them in the forest.


----------



## Eeralai (Sep 13, 2005)

*Out of Hoch Hoch, Day 6*

Humph!  Falon has fallen to the wiles of Chani.  Spends all night, every night, talking to her about her sword.  If he liked her to begin with, why did he invite me to dinner?  Too confused and upset about situation to be much good in battle.  Haven’t even been able to use my new power right.  Must get act together before arriving in Orlane tomorrow.


----------



## Eeralai (Sep 13, 2005)

*Orlane, Day 1, before dinner*

Thoughts of Falon 25;  Thoughts of Jalik 30;  Thoughts of hitting Chani over the head with her lute 10.

Chani doesn’t even care that all men in the group are falling over themselves to argue with her.  She just ignores them the rest of the time.  Maybe secret to getting a man’s heart is ignoring him.  Will try to ignore Falon now.  Then he will see what a brilliant woman I am.  Actually, Ternell could use a little brilliance.  He almost got party escorted out of town before we had done anything.

We rode into Orlane late in the morning.  Expecting to see the bustling of working in the farm fields, or horses trotting through town to this and that errand, we were greeted by dust skittering across the road as the wind played with it.  Just as we were asking each other if the town had been deserted, the constable rode up with two deputies.  Ternell strode forth before I could stop him and said, “We have been sent from Lord Greerson to see why you are late in paying your tribute.”

“Why should we pay a tribute to a Lord who has nothing to do with us?”  growled the constable.

“Because I will smite kick you to the groin if you don’t,” said Ternell.  Okay, his character didn’t say that.  That’s just what the player always said, and I had to put it in somewhere 

“Because it’s the law,” said Ternell.

“We do no business with Lord Greerson and he does none with us.  Turn around and go back.”

“We will stay.  Who is in charge of this town?”

“I am,” said the constable.

“There’s not a mayor or something similar?”

“There’s the mayor, but it’ll do you no good to talk to him.  Go back.”

“Please excuse our presence a little longer,” said Korliss, suddenly.  “I have some business at the temple of Merrilee.”

“Hmm,” said the constable.  “It’s that way.  And then go home.”

As we rode away, I rode up to Ternell and asked, “What were you doing?”

“The job we were sent here for.”

“I was supposed to do the talking.  It clearly states in the contract that I get to do the talking for the party.  I let Chani talk to the gnomes because she was the only one who knew their language.  But this should’ve been my job.  Now you’ve gotten us kicked out of the town.”

“The constable is a man of law and I am a man of law.”

“I don’t think that constable’s much into the law part.  At least Korliss got us permission to stay.  How did you know there was a temple here?”

“A man approached me at the ball in Ft. Greerson and asked me to look up a friend of his while we were down here,” said Korliss.  “He had lost communication with him and lost communication with the Temple of Merrilee.”

“What other things do I need to know?  Why does this party keep secrets from each other, or do you only keep secrets from me?”  Here the party looked uncomfortably at each other.  “I see.” 

I Sullenly approached the Temple of Merrilee.  The door was answered by a tall, strong priestess.  Party parted and seemed to be indicating that I should speak.  

“Umm, we were wondering if there was any trouble here.  Ft. Greerson has stopped receiving communication from your temple.”

“No one will take messages for us to Ft. Greerson,” replied the Priestess.

“Why is that?”

“No one goes to Ft. Greerson anymore.”

“We are from Ft. Greerson.  Is there something you would like us to take there for you?”
“No, good day.”

Blew first chance at speaking for party.  Decided to find a tavern to stay at.  Meeting group to discuss what to do next.  Have an idea, but don’t think party will listen to me.


----------



## Tormal (Sep 14, 2005)

*Some of Aaron's Thoughts*

Here are some of Aaron's thoughts throughout the journey so far. I hadn't seen the thread until now so I'll plan on dropping in a few posts here and there from now on. Few things, Aaron is my PC and has several monumental stories in the campaign. I feel it's necessary to at least weave a little of Aaron into this story to help bring them to life. Although I know Eeralai can do it better then I, it may come down to me having to defend Aaron on occasion.   Assuming it will fit the story I'll post some of Aaron's background later on.  


*On the road to Orlane*

"Well Isn't this just great. I feel the constant harrassment by this group about my lack of  clerical powers is going to drive me insane sooner then later. Gwendolyn just HAD to bring it up. If only I could better explain it to them... but.. they wouldn't understand -I don't understand. My brother sent me to find the path, not with the path in mind! Things will change someday... hopefully. But why would Samantha succumb to the temple wards in Greerson where as I did not? What could it mean!?"

"I had a wierd dream again. It wasn't like the ones about my sister but instead more about me... I think. I stood in a field of grass perfectly seperated by black in white. I seemed to sway uncontrolably between the two as I moved forward. It was that short and simple yet I feel it means so much. This doesn't help me to understand! What is going on!?"

*In Eastwood*

"This is truly a good thing what Ternell and I have done here. Restoring Pter's shrine will bring his influence deeper into these lands. I know this. The dream I had last night was amazing. I could see the entire city as I soared above it. Directly below me the shrine came to life out of a grey bleakness. Like an explosion of color the shrine peeled back the shroud of grey surrounding the city revealing a sea of gold. Magnificant!"

*Orlane*

"Great. Ternell has managed to open his mouth once more and anger the figure head of this town. Maybe he should have let Gwen do the talking she seems far more proficient then he. We can at least thank Korliss for buying us some time here, but who knows how much."

*later that day in Orlane...*

"Well that didn't seem to go well either. Gwen didn't get much further then I would have expected Ternell to. But something is not right. That priestess was... abnormal to say the least. I can only hope we have enough time to figure out what's going on before the constable attempts to remove us from this town."


----------



## Eeralai (Sep 14, 2005)

Hooray!  Thanks for posting, Tormal.  BSF and I were just emailing each other today that we hoped more of the group would start posting.  So feel free to do so anytime.

Just as a note, however:  you fixed up the shrine in Hoch Hoch.  It's in my notes, and I just checked with BSF and he said that it was Hoch Hoch.  I was just about to reference it in the next part of my story, so I am glad you brought it up.


----------



## Eeralai (Sep 14, 2005)

*Day 1, Orlane, after dinner*

Number of plans accepted by party: 1, Huzzah!   Number of Powers shown off to party: 0, boo!

After washing up, I met the rest of the party downstairs in the Tavern.  There were only two other patrons, and they were sullen and kept to themselves.  At first, our group tossed around ideas that none of us thought were very good, and then I got my gumption up, and made a suggestion.

“That man who’s taking care of our horses kept wondering if we were interested in buying land here.  Perhaps one of you could pose with me as newlyweds looking to settle.  The constable only knows Ternell’s story.  We could say we were traveling with him for protection.  It would give us a reason to be asking lots of questions about the town.”  I looked at Falon shyly, hoping he would agree with my idea and want to pose as my husband.  His reaction was not entirely what I had hoped for.

“That could work,” he said.  “In fact, we could split up into groups.  Gwen and her alleged husband could ask the more penetrating questions about the town while one group went to the Sleeping Dragon Inn and another group scouted the outskirts of Orlane.  I think we should have a fighter type in each group.”

“Aaron could pose as the cleric marrying me and my husband.”  Here, I looked meaningfully at Falon, but it was Korliss who said, “I’ll be your husband, Lady Gwen.  These folks here are hard ones to crack, but I’ve lived with harder.”

“Great,” said Falon.  “Ternell and I can check the outskirts of town, and Chani and Ardel can go to the Sleeping Dragon Inn.”

Everyone started tweeking the plan.  Glad it was a hit, but sad Falon won’t be my husband.  Then remembered I had wanted to show off new power.  I was about to say something when Aaron said, “Funny you should suggest I play the cleric.  When I was in Hochoch, Ternell and I fixed up a shrine of Pter that had fallen into disrepair.  There, I finally received my blessing from Pter, and it is my pleasure to bless all of you.”  After a few murmured words, I was filled with joy and resolve to do good things.  Probably not best time to make everyone feel like they were about to die.  Maybe tomorrow night.


----------



## Russ (Sep 24, 2005)

Perhaps I, Korliss, should step in right now to help with the diary entries before they get out of hand. Lady Gwen, it most certainly was true that I tried to discourage you from joining our quest early on. I must confess to having a certain weakness shall we say, for the fair ladies of the world. A rather young and indeed beautiful maiden such as yourself certainly does not belong in harms way whether by voluntary or involuntary circumstances. It is tough enough to try to fight alongside ones comrades in battle  but to have to jump away from what seems to be of utmost importance (saving ones hide) in order to come between a woman and the foul beasts of this world tends to put extra strain and distraction into ones head. I must admit that yourself and the Lady Chani did acquit yourselves in good manner while serving with the group however it was certainly distracting to my thoughts both while in combat and while traveling. It is refreshing to note that you admit to glancing my way on occasion as I also looked upon both you and Chani with interest as well. You seemed a little young and ignorant of the ways of the world, I attributed this to being raised as a spoiled child of rich folk so I tried my hand with Chani but she seemed distant and not very responsive despite my ongoing efforts. I must confess that as we traveled from town to town I did make acquintance with some of the tavern ladies but I always treated them respectful like and never promised anything that I couldn't make good on. I ain't really the marrying kind yet, there's too much of the world to see. If we weren't desperate for money at the beginning I probably would have voted against including you but as things are turning out now I am happy to have you in our company. The money has become a secondary issue and I think your occasional attempts to cheer up the group actually do make a difference even if you don't notice it outright.
 I am happy that you didn't get your way and have me buried. No offense my lady but I really appreciate the efforts that others went through on my behalf. I wasn't much on religion up to then but after all that happened I kinda got to thinking more about it and feeling grateful to whatever gods there were that would look kindly upon us. The party can use all the help it can get. 
 I was delighted to play the part of your husband but wish we could have had some cuddle time. It's not that everyone loves Chani and is head over heels about her its just that she seems a little more attainable and in some ways a little better fit for adventuring. I'm sorry if it hurts your feelings as I'm not trying to, but you're a rich kid with her head in the clouds. You have visions of saving the world, which is a noble thing, but you have no idea of how nasty the world can be and how much blood, sweat, and time it will take just to save a tiny corner. Granted we are relatively new to this whole adventuring ordeal ourselves but we have some hardships and experiences to draw from that could serve us well. We need to work together a little better and we all seem to have a part of our past that we prefer to keep hidden away for now but I'm sure we'll come together as a unit and perform rather well. Contrary to what that gruff old broad (Crill) in Greerson thinks, we did not choose the name Greersons Glory as a means of sucking up to the local politicians, we chose it so that others in this land would know who we represented and be more accepting of our efforts. Personally I think Crill has some issues. She seems to hate everybody and snubs everyone else as not up to her standards. Hell I even gave her my most charming manner and she turned me down faster than a starving man downs a home cooked meal. She needs a sturdy type fella that can put her in her place and make her mind once in a while. Oh she'll still be the boss in her marriage ain't no doubt but an occasional comeuppance wouldn't hurt her none. I don't wish her ill or nothing but I'm glad its you thats with us and not her. She'd be rubbing our noses in every mistake we made no matter how little.
 I'll leave off now. morning comes early and I got lots to do and lots to think about. Keep a sharp eye out and your wits about you. If anything big comes our way just get behind me and I'll do my best to protect you and Chani. Ladies and children need protecting out here in the wilderness and in towns from things just as dangerous. Not all folk are kind. Remember that O.K.


----------



## Eeralai (Sep 25, 2005)

Hooray!  Thanks so much for posting Russ!  Please do so again anytime!  Even after the few choice words Gwen has about Korliss now


----------



## Eeralai (Sep 25, 2005)

*Day 2, Orlane before breakfast*

Oh Gods!  Korliss looked in my journal and left me a note!  How could this happen?  What is he, a thief?  Now he knows about my feelings for Jalik and Falon.  Will he tell them?  How can I look at any of them again???  And today was the day for my big plan.  Okay....breath deeply.  Must not completely lose composure.  At least Korliss doesn't know Jalik.  But Falon....will pretend like I haven't even seen his note.  And he wants to cuddle????  What is that?  What does that mean?  I cuddled with my dolls growing up.  Is that what he wants?  Breath.  Panicking again.  Must be calm and confident or will blow plans today.  Breath again. Will go have my breakfast.  Hope I don't just throw it up.  Maybe I shouldn't eat.


----------



## Russ (Sep 25, 2005)

BY the gods I slept good last night. A soft bed at an inn does wonders over the hard ground. I always wondered what that little girl was writing. I thought maybe she was gonna rat us out to somebody but it was just idle prattle for the most part. She seems to like a few different men and has no clue how to approach them. She'll need to practice her flirting if she's gonna catch their eye. I'll mosey around and find breakfast before the others get up. I hope Gwen doesn't get too upset about me reading her book. Just curious was all. I felt like I had to warn her about life, men and the dangers of both. She kinda reminds me of my little sister. I wonder how she's doing? I haven't seen my brother or sister in years. They probably think I'm dead by now anyway. So far I've even been lucky enough to have gotten far enough away from the Brotherhood that nobody recognizes me or knows my past. Just as well as theres some things I ain't too proud of. It all went downhill after the Captain died. A mercenary outfits job is to kill for money but we was particular about who and what we jobbed out for. Later the men just turned cruel and slaughtered for the joy of killing. Ain't no glory to be had with that. Oh well, let the past rest and live for tomorrow. I can't correct my sins but I can avoid making any new serious ones. Protect the women and kids, charm the tavern wenches with a smile and some coin and treat folks right as long as they don't hurt me or my new brothers in arms. I wonder if I should tell Falon about the awe struck kid? Nah she'd probably throw a fit and whine for the next two days. Let her keep her secrets too. She's a spunky one that's for sure but I wish she'd let us send her home. Scares the hell out of me to think of something happening to either of the two gals. Pleasant company but ain't no place for them out here. It was an odd feeling dying like that and being brought back. I remember feeling the pain. GOD it hurt and then right at the end it just kinda faded and I didn't feel much of anything. It was like my body quit and my soul just drifted out , looked back, and said thats enough. Next thing I know I'm brought back by that priest fella of Pter and feeling weak as a baby for a while. I owe them one, a big one. Don't feel right about joining their religion but maybe I can help their kind out some day. Them priests earned some respect that day for sure. I wonder if there's a God that would have a mess like me. I bet they can look right into a man and tell what he's done with his life. I ain't too sure I'd like to meet up with a god anyway. All that power and me just a little piss ant of a fella. A guy like me wouldn't stand a chance. Someday I'll be somebody, I just gotta live long enough. I like that thought. Old age, a wife , and a posse of kids running around. Maybe when I'm done with this adventuring business and made some money I'll head back east and find that girl. What was her name again? Tanisha, that was it. Dang it's been too long. Sweet little girl. I think I might have actually loved her a little in the brief time we had together. Enough reminiscing, my stomachs growling again. Who's this Jalik fella???


----------



## Steverooo (Sep 25, 2005)

DUDE!  PLEASE break all that text up into paragraphs!!! 

(The next little bit is just my way of commenting on the story)...


----------



## Steverooo (Sep 25, 2005)

*Eredave's Journal: New World, Day 1*

Off the Forge, at last!  Here's hoping I never see THAT place, again!  As many worlds as I've been thrown to, you'd think I majored in World-Hopping!  Makes me wonder if Evadere somehow managed to fire off a curse, before she died...  As many as I've gotten out of, though (including the ones that're supposed to be impossible!), you'd think I majored in Escape Artistry!  Anyway, I spent money I didn't really have on more maps.  This place surely isn't Greyhawk!  I'll have to make my way to a large city, somewhere, someplace where they have Sages knowledgable of the Planes, and see if I can find any way home...  I wonder how much _that_ will cost?  These Humans always want money for everything!  If I'm lucky, maybe I can find some Elves.

The people here don't even speak Common!  Amazing how many worlds that seems to work on.  This is the first one I've been to where it hasn't worked.  Thank God for that, anyway!  Despite the communication problem, the Humans here are a typical lot, from what I've seen.  A little more afraid of the forest than most.  They seemed to find it odd that I rode in alone...

I met an interesting bunch in the inn, this morning...  A pretty little girl, Elvish (or more probably descended, as she didn't seem to have the wisdom of a century of living)... I haven't seen violet eyes, in a while!  A Sorceress, by the looks of her (although she had no spell component case), and talkative as all get-out (even if I didn't understand a word of it)!  I'm only 120, and she seems to have more energy than I do!  Almost ran into me, with my saddlebags!  Then there was the big, bad Barbarian...  I avoided him.  I still don't trust the last one I met...

A couple of Fighter-types, an Axeman who reminded me a bit of the legendary Karl Belford, although of less Noble bearing...  The other looked like a typical shifty merc...  Probably a Farmboy-cum-Rogue, before that.  Not that I hold that against him!   He didn't try to pick my pocket, and I returned the favor.  I also didn't claw him up so much that he fell out the window he just came in, and broke his neck on the ground, like the last one who tried that, either.  Profit for the both of us!

A couple of religious types, one probably a Paladin, the other obviously a Cleric.  They both had the same holy symbol, although I didn't recognize it.  I greeted the Paladin, but he didn't seem to notice (or maybe he just didn't understand me... who knows, in this place?  I probably got the word for "Hello" wrong!).  The Cleric seemed absorbed in self-contemplation, so I just let'em go.  They both looked like they had other things on their minds...

The Bard was odd, though...  Even the evil ones seem to have more charisma than this one bothered using...  She seemed the most mean-spirited thing, with her own party, that I've ever seen.  I wonder what her problem was?  Maybe she's as unhappy with her current adventuring party as I was with the last two.

The last guy had the build and balance of a dancer, but the large, lumpy muscles of a weight-lifter, and no spell component case, either.  Maybe a really buff Sorcerer who eschews materia, or more likely a Monk.  They all looked pretty low level, with nothing obviously magical, but you never know...

They discussed some business of theirs, right out in public...  I assume they must be new to adventuring.  I could have overheard all their plans, if I'd a mind to...  Fortunately for them, I wasn't interested.  I think I learned about five or six words during breakfast, though.

Well, they have their business, and I have mine.  Never again, the "joining with a party, along the road, for safety in numbers".  NEVER AGAIN!  That's how I got transported to the last two worlds, willy-nilly!  No, THIS time, I'm going straight cross-country, off the roads and through the woods!  I don't care how dangerous the locals think the forest is.  It's almost home, to an ancient Elven Ranger like me, and I can be in that big city (what was its name, again?  I'll have to check the map, when I stop for lunch, and see if I can decipher any more of the script) in less than two weeks, cutting almost a month of travel time!

Unless it's arrow-proof, I pity anything that gets in my way!   Hopefully the next forest I see will be on the Flanaess!  I'm in no mood to be held up!

I'd better get down to the stable and give Arrohir his feed.  It'll be a long time before he gets any more!  We've still got a long way to ride!


----------



## Eeralai (Sep 25, 2005)

*Wow!*

I let my story hour languish for a week and look at the gems I get posted!  I should do this more often 

Welcome to my world Eredave...actually it's my husband's world.  You might want to take some time to venture through the forest....the group is going to be in there a loooooong time after Orlane.  David kept waiting for us to turn back, but we stubbornly plowed ahead 

Hopefully I will post how Gwen's plan plays out tonight.  The group gets divided up and I was hoping to get some of them to post what happens in different areas.  Russ, maybe you could get Chani to come say a word or two if not now, then after we split?


----------



## BSF (Sep 25, 2005)

*laugh*  

That's great Steveroo.  Alas, it doesn't quite work out due to some strange idiosyncracies of my world.  Mind you I am not complaining.  But everyone in the group speaks Durgon Trade Language.  It became the default after the Necromancer Wars.  Sadly, the Elves all  'left' after the Wars as well.  There are story reasons, but the group never pursued them.  

I really should post some of the oddities of my world.  If for no other reason than for people to see how weird my worldview departs from 'core D&D'.


----------



## Funeris (Sep 25, 2005)

I tried encouraging you to do just that BSF 

But alas, you must be preoccupied with other concerns 

~Fune


----------



## Steverooo (Sep 26, 2005)

Eeralai said:
			
		

> I let my story hour languish for a week and look at the gems I get posted!  I should do this more often




No, you *shouldn't*!  That would be a very, very, very bad thing!  

That was just my way of responding to the characters, as presented so far, from the viewpoint of an outsider who had only seen them, once, and the surmises that he made (some of which are obviously wrong, others of which may or may not be).  Consider it a whopping two-cent-tip for serving up the story hour...

I thought maybe some of the PCs might enjoy "hearing" how their characters are coming across to another PC "just passing by".  I'm sure a lot of it is flat-out wrong (Lajon may not have muscles, for instance), but, oh well...


----------



## Steverooo (Sep 26, 2005)

BardStephenFox said:
			
		

> *laugh*
> 
> That's great Steveroo.  Alas, it doesn't quite work out due to some strange idiosyncracies of my world.  Mind you I am not complaining.  But everyone in the group speaks Durgon Trade Language.  It became the default after the Necromancer Wars.  Sadly, the Elves all  'left' after the Wars as well.  There are story reasons, but the group never pursued them.




No worries!  I "fixed" the language problem, which also let me reveal another facet of my PC's character...  Yes, he has a whole, whopping, ONE RANK of Decipher Script!  

As for the Elves, that's okay; no reason why a newcomer to your world would know that...  It's not like that's the first time that the GM has foiled my poor PC's plots and devices!  



			
				BardStephenFox said:
			
		

> I really should post some of the oddities of my world.  If for no other reason than for people to see how weird my worldview departs from 'core D&D'.




Heh!  Fire away!  Better yet, work it into the story, if the two of you can.  Surely the sagely priest keeps a journal, too, and ponders upon such things...  No?    (Well, we can hope, anyway!)

Okay, back to lurking, now (and picking on Miss Violet-Eyes, when she starts feeling ignored by the rest of the party)!


----------



## Eeralai (Sep 27, 2005)

*Summary*

Steveroo, your observations were very helpful!  Korliss and Chani and Aaron seem to be coming across the best which is about right since that's who Gwen interacted with the most at the beginning.  Ternell will get his moments in the sun for sure.  Ardel is the big ax man barbarian and I definetly need to do more with his character in the story.  Lajon died and Falon is that player's new character.  For those of you who have just started reading and for those readers who I might have confused, I now offer a summary in the style of the great anime "His and Hers Circumstances."  Gwen's younger brothers Dale (15) and James (13) will now tell you how the story has gone so far with a few extras:

Queue cheesy pop music that’s bouncy with no lyrics.

Dale:  So, our dear, big, sis finally departed from Kellingsbrook to go on her adventure.

James:  She and Father left with Jalik and a huge caravan full of building materials.

Dale:  They arrive in Ft. Greerson where Lord Greerson is doing his best to prepare his land for something to do with his prophesy.

James:  Dale, I don’t think Gwen knows about the prophesy.

Dale: She doesn’t?  How could she be in Ft. Greerson and not know about the prophesy?

James:  She’s Gwen.

Dale:  Good point.  Okay, so they arrive at Ft. Greerson, and everyone is preparing for something that our sis doesn’t know about because she’s too busy trying to be all up ons Jalik.  Father immediately looks for our oldest brother, Geoff---

James:  Who has a big stick up his butt.

Dale:  He’s not that bad.

James:  How many times did he make you groom the horses again because you didn’t brush them exactly right the first time?

Dale:  All right.  So Geoff, who has a big stick up his butt, is missing, and father worries that he’s dead.

James:  Of course, Gwen just thinks he’s finding lots of treasure.

Dale:  So they go to a big ball where Lord Greerson honors all the fighter type people of note by having them seated at the head table.

James:  He announces that a woman named Crill will be kicking out a bunch of thieves in the forest.  This leaves the group called Greerson’s Glory out a member.

Dale:  The next day, our dear sis buys her way into Greerson’s Glory.

James:  Why does she get all the money?  I work twice as much in one day than she did her whole life on the farm.

Dale:  What else are they gonna do with her?  Let her burn down the farm?

James (laughing):  Remember the time when she---

Dale:  Shhhh…..they don’t know that story yet.

James:  Oh.  Sorry.

Dale:  Anyway, the group is: Korliss, a shady character of unknown skill, Chani, a beautiful bard who’s sour as milk left out in the sun; Ternell, a paladin for Pter who I’m not sure knows which end to wipe; Aaron, a wanna be cleric for Pter; Lajon, a monk; and Ardel, a barbarian with a big ax who also got to sit at the head table with Crill.

James:  Greerson’s Glory has been sent to a city called Orlane that is behind in paying their taxes.  Before they can leave on their long trip, a monk of Pter comes to take Aaron back to his brother and beats up Ternell while he’s there.

Dale:  Aaron refuses while Ternell asks Pter to heal his nose.

James:  The group finally heads out and runs into numerous undesirable creatures.

Dale: Korliss dies and is brought back to life, and Lajon dies but is buried.

James:  How come no one here ever gets brought back to life?

Dale:  Did you see the size of the diamond that priest used?

James:  Still, it’s not like our town is that poor.

Dale:  Just boring.

James:  Sis whines her way through the forest about never discovering new powers and how everyone loves/hates Chani.

Dale:  They meet some gnomes who tell them off for being there but also ask for any news they may have.

James:  They meet a guy named Falon, who Gwen drools all over, and he provides the group some protection until they reach a town named Hochoch. 

Dale:  After Gwen spends several nights having dinner with Falon but never getting smooched, they leave for Orlane.

James:  When they arrive, a hostile sheriff and a hostile priestess greet them.  They discuss their plans openly in a bar, and sis gets everyone to agree to her ideas.  We’ll now see how that goes for her.

Dale:  When do you think she’s comin’ back?

James:  I hope soon cause it’s boring here without her accidentally settin’ her magic powers off.

Dale:  Do you think I can get Prissy to kiss me before Gwen gets back?

James:  You been drinkin’ Father’s apple cider again?  Prissy’d never kiss you and Gwen would set you on fire if she did.

Dale:  It’s not my fault they hate each other.  It’s not like Gwen’s gonna come home to Prissy as a sister-in-law.  

James:  I’d stay clear, and we’d best get these folks back to the current story.


----------



## Eeralai (Sep 27, 2005)

*Orlane, Day 2, After breakfast*

Grrrrrrr.  Nearly threw breakfast at Korliss but didn’t think it would be seemly for a bride to douse her groom in porridge.  After reading my diary, he has the audacity to “make sure”  I “understand” we aren’t really going to be married.  That he has a long time to go before he settles down.  As if I would marry somebody who would steal my diary!  Humph.  Thought he would make good target to practice my new power on, but he did manage to find us a man interested in selling us some farming land.  Disagreeable looking man who smells bad.  Was quick to be ingratiating to me and my “husband”, but I told him I forgot something in my room.  Think I’ll shove this diary into one of the layers of my clothing so Korliss has no chance of getting it.


----------



## Eeralai (Sep 27, 2005)

*Orlane, Day 2, After seeing houses with “husband” and “cleric”*

Number of Powers used: 3 Hurrah!   Number of successful powers:  3 Hurrah!
Number of party members surprised at my power prowess: 2;  Number of husbands being smooched: 0

Am so excited can hardly write!  Our guide, Derek, took Korliss, Aaron and me out to see the farms.  There were several empty farms available for sale.  We weren’t getting anywhere as far as information about why they were all empty, so I took a chance.  I used telepathy to Aaron and Korliss and warned them that I would be using a spell to charm Derek into telling us what was going on.  As I stared at Derek, my aura shimmered purple for a moment, and a blank look crossed his face.

“Why are all these homes empty?”  I asked.

“Most people either joined the snake cult, or became her slave,” Derek answered.  “Of course, some got killed too, stubborn bastards.”

“Snake cult?  Does it have anything to do with the goddess Merrilee?”

“Merrilee?  She has no power here.  Only the snake cult has power here.  Explicticus made sure ah that.”

“Who’s Explicticus?”

“The leader of the cult.”

“Are you part of the cult?”

“Hell, no.  I just find her business.  Folks lookin’ for farm land.  Folks like you.”

“Is Explicticus in the Temple?”

“Nah, she’s way out in the forest somewhere.”

“You don’t know where?”

“I try not to deal with her personally.”

“Is everyone in town part of the cult?”

“The constables are, and the people at your inn.  I don’t care for the people at the Sleeping Dragon Inn.  Can’t figur out how to get ‘em to join the cult.  Course, the temple was taken over right away.”

“Would you mind taking us back to town now?”

“You gonna buy this farm?”

“I think we need to think about it.”

“Well, all right then.”

We headed back to town and left Derek at our inn.  We met everyone else at the Sleeping Dragon.  What a difference it was.  Everyone was noisy and chattering away.  Chani had actually been singing there and made some pretty good tips.  I anxiously told everyone about what we had learned.  Even Korliss and Aaron seemed impressed with me when they spoke of my charm!  Falon and Ternell had met an old wizard named Ramni who lived outside of town.  He wanted to know what was going on in Orlane, so we have decided to go meet with him.  First, Korliss, Aaron and I are going to go check out of the other Inn.  Can't wait to meet Ramni.  I charmed someone today!


----------



## Steverooo (Sep 27, 2005)

Eeralai said:
			
		

> Steveroo, your observations were very helpful!  Korliss and Chani and Aaron seem to be coming across the best which is about right since that's who Gwen interacted with the most at the beginning.  Ternell will get his moments in the sun for sure.  Ardel is the big ax man barbarian and I definetly need to do more with his character in the story.  Lajon died and Falon is that player's new character.




Oops!  Okay, I missed that (see what no updates for a week gets ya?)



			
				Eeralai said:
			
		

> Dale:  Anyway, the group is: Korliss, a shady character of unknown skill, Chani, a beautiful bard who’s sour as milk left out in the sun; Ternell, a paladin for Pter who I’m not sure knows which end to wipe; Aaron, a wanna be cleric for Pter; Lajon, a monk; and Ardel, a barbarian with a big ax who also got to sit at the head table with Crill.




So what level are they, by this point?  Third?


----------



## Eeralai (Sep 27, 2005)

*Levels*

When Gwen starts the story, I think the rest of the party is third and fourth while she is first.  When they get to Orlane, I think she and Falon are around third and the rest of the group is fifth.  I don't think we were ever alll at the same level.  Since I switched out characters, I had to start at the beginning, but I got to have money.  Since the player followed through with Lajon not wanting to be resurrected as he had always stated, BSF gave Falon a protection stone so we would get a reprieve in the forest.  Too bad that thing didn't last longer   We had various ways of gaining experience, one of which was through online posting.  I wrote a few stories for the game which I will bring out and edit when we get there.  I'm sort of worried to read them as I think my writing has gotten much better since then, but I remember really liking the stories at the time


----------



## BSF (Sep 27, 2005)

DM Notes:

Derek was pretty cocky and confident in his abilities since he had successfully bluffed the leader of the snake cult into believing he was charmed into the 'cult'.  Funny that he was successfully charmed by Gwen.

It's not the sleeping dragon, it's the Slumbering Dragon.  Though Gwen would hardly notice a detail like that.  Amazingly, after all this information the group has picked up, they still return to their rooms at the Golden Grain Inn.  Go figure!


----------



## Steverooo (Sep 28, 2005)

Heh!  I smell a Shanghai Night (and snakes... lots an' lots of snakes... and a 



Spoiler



Naga - Cult of the Reptile god


)!

Hmmm!  Now what is it that's making the denizens of the Slumbering Dragon so immune to _Charm_?  (We wonders, we wonders, we does!)


----------



## Arkhandus (Sep 30, 2005)

Interesting story ya got here, Eerelai!  I really like the different perspective, and it's fun to read it from Gwen's point of view.  Eagerly awaiting more.


----------



## Eeralai (Sep 30, 2005)

*Orlane Day 2 or maybe 3 (not sure due to being in dark cell)*

Why thank you!  Not a very long update, but BSF and I got into a philosophical discussion tonight and I didn't get as much done on this as I had planned.  If I clean the house super quick tomorrow, I will try and do a little more during nap time.


Number of glasses of wine drunk: 1 (won’t do that again due to massive headache)  Number of powers used: 0, Longevity of Charm on Derek:  Certainly not as long as I hoped

Ugh.  Got us into horrible mess.  Don’t think Korliss or Aaron will ever talk to me again.  Went back to the Golden Grain Inn with them to collect our possessions.  Derek was there, smiling in his sleezy sort of way, but looking most definitely like he was under my charm spell.  So it was only natural that I agree to join him with my “husband” and “cleric” for a bottle of wine in a separate room.  I mean, I wouldn’t want the other people at the inn to suspect something was up.  I thought Korliss and Aaron were having some sort of attack with all the shaking of heads they were doing at me.  

Undaunted, I went upstairs with Derek, so Korliss and Aaron had to follow me.  Derek made a lovely toast to us, and wine’s always a treat to me, so of course I drunk heartily.  Aaron drank too, but not Korliss.  Was highly insulted the “husband” did not want to toast with me.  However, after one sip, the room looked like a wagon wheel spinning around.  Don’t know what happened after that.  Wish Korliss would stop yelling at me about knowing when my charm spell wears off.  Only ever used it once before and then mother made me call it off.  Will try to find out what happened.


----------



## Eeralai (Sep 30, 2005)

*Orlane Day 2 or 3 in cell after talking to Korliss and Aaron*

Hmmm.  Seems as though there was some sort of fight.  After I passed out, a secret door opened up and in came the priestess from Merrilee along with some scaly looking monster things.  Aaron tried to fight, but swung around and fell to the floor from the poison in the wine.  Korliss was left to defend us by himself and took out one of the scaly monsters, but the priestess held him magically and we were all drug down here.  Creepy looking place.  There are half-finished carvings of some snake monster outside of our cell.  Oh!  Girl in cell next door trying to talk to us!  Will see what’s going on.  Try to get us out of this mess and maybe Aaron and Korliss won’t hate me so much.  After all, if Aaron was so smart, he wouldn’t have drunk the wine.


----------



## Russ (Sep 30, 2005)

What a time we're having. First the little whiner comes down for breakfast in a huff. I could swear she was staring daggers at me. It's not like I stole her book or tore the pages. Then she barely touched breakfast. I had to convince the tavern keeper that the food was O.K. just the little missus was a little under the weather.

Then SHE decides that we ought to poke our noses around and ask questions. Who died and made her the boss. Snippy little thing wouldn't even give me a kiss on the cheek for everyone could see. What kind of "wife" won't give her husband a peck on the cheek. She's a lousy actress, probably should stay away from theater work.

OH, let's go look at land she says. Alright, it's probably the sane thing to do around here if we're gonna pretend to fit in...... Well what do you know. The kid has some talent. I ain't sure I liked her talking in my head. It worked ,but how would you shut her up later when she was mad at you. She ain't talking but you're hearing loud and clear. Whatever she done to Derek worked and we got answers. They weren't good answers but at least we know what we're facing. Some damnedable cult mess. 

Headed back to town. We'll tell the others what we got when we see them. Our buddy Derek wants to buy us a drink. Probably to soften up a potential sale he's thinking. What in the hell is Miss Prissy Pants thinking??? She's just gonna wander upstairs with Derek to talk business?? I don't think so. Besides it wouldn't look appropriate. I nudge Aaron in the ribs and we follow them upstairs. Let's get this over with and go find the others.

Certainly not a very stylish room. The wine is probably cheap stuff he brews in his barn. I beg off on having any, Breakfast must not have set right I says. The kid gives me a look to say "See what I can do. I'm having a drink. I'm grown up enough to do what I want". Sure kid, whatever. 

What the hell just happened. The kid's collapsing from 1 glass of wine. Aaron ain't looking good either. The little con artist drugged the wine. He was gonna steal our money. What's going on. The walls opening up. Our 'buddy' has friends. WHOA, they're ugly and mean. I yell at Aaron to get up and fight but he's looking confused. I can make it out the door and get help but that means leaving the squirt and the cleric. I don't abandon friends. If I can just hold them off and yell for help we might make it.

I can't move!!!. Some big ugly and some lady are coming out of the wall opening. This ain't gonna be good. She does something in the air near me. I'm passing out. I failed to protect the kid. I'm sorry Gwen, I tried to warn you about this trip. Hope the gods take your soul to a real nice place, You weren't that bad to know.

Oh God, it hurts to move. I'm either dead or wishing I was. We're in some cage in a dark dungeon looking place. I've been cut up a little but at least the bloods quit flowing. The kid and Aaron are here too. They're already awake and they look to be in better shape than I am. Dirty buggers must of took some cheap shots after I was out cold. Some cute little girl in another cage next to ours. A little dirty and scruffy looking but the look in her eyes says she ain't buying what this groups selling. A real wildcat if I ever seen one. She'd spit in your eye as she was clawing it out. Maybe we can get her to talk and find out where we are and what's going on. My gears gone but we're alive so there's some hope. 

The rest of the group should realize we're missing and start looking for us. How long has it been? Where are we? Who is our gracious host or hostess? I'm gonna slit that jerks throat if I ever see him again. GWen don't seem to be having much luck getting the kid to talk. She just looks at us like it's our fault she's here. "Hey kid, we're in the same mess". Damn, I shouldn't have yelled like that. I think I pulled something near the cut in my side. Hey I think that's our gear over near that far wall. MIght as well be in the next town for all the good it's doing now. I need to rest. Maybe Gwen and Aaron can come up with something.


----------



## melon-neko (Sep 30, 2005)

This is really good, i hope i can find it again next time i wanna read something *keeps forgetting thread names* >.>

I really like the Diary storytelling style and Gwyn would make a good anime heroine, she kinda reminds me of the scrapped princess...not as bratty though.

Keep up the good work. 

Melon


----------



## Eeralai (Sep 30, 2005)

*Orlane, In Prison after talking to girl*

Hey, thanks!  I am not familiar with the scrapped princess.  I will have to look it up!

*Shudder*  Poor girl.  Found out we are at the bottom of the Temple of Merrilee.  She has to watch the head priest carve statues of Explicticus.  Says he drools all over them while he carves them.  Sounds like he might hit the girl or something.  Don't really understand, but feel very sorry for her.  I think she's the same age as me.  Must figure out how to get out of here.


----------



## Eeralai (Sep 30, 2005)

*Orlane in prison after planning*

Told Aaron and Korliss that I thought we could bluff our way out.  Told them about my new power that makes people think they’re dead.  They thought it might be useful, but we still had to wait for someone to come talk to us.  I decided to hurry that up.  I scanned nearby for mental presence and discovered somebody directly above us.

_Let us free or I will kill you with my mind,_ I demanded.

_Who are you?_ A voice thought back to me.

_The woman you poisoned.  Let me out now or you will die._

Heard scuffling above and smiled smugly.  Never threatened someone’s life before.  Told Aaron and Korliss someone was coming for us.  Enjoyed the confused looks on their faces.  Have they forgotten so soon that I have telepathy?


----------



## Eeralai (Sep 30, 2005)

*Orlane after breaking out*

My plan worked!  Well almost worked.  Okay, part of it worked.  Priestess came down to see us accompanied by a man in chainmail with snake tattoos all over his arms.

“What do you mean you can kill me with your mind?”

“I’ll demonstrate on your guard, but I won’t quite kill him.”  Purple light surrounded the guard’s head.  Panic flicked across his eyes and he pushed one of the snake tattoos.  The tattoo disappeared, and he looked up at me in confusion.  Well, since he actually did something he realized that he wasn’t almost dead, which is how the spell works.  It’s just to trick people into thinking they’re dead until they do something.  Wonder what the tattoo was all about.  Anyway, I quickly charmed him and asked him to give me the keys to the cell.  He was very cooperative and I got the keys before the priestess had him under a hold spell.  Korliss unlocked us and he and Aaron fought with the priestess.  I’m not sure what they were doing.  The charm spell was broken and the guard shot mental daggers at me.  Mental Daggers!  They were these ghost type daggers that flew out of his head and into my head.  Oooooooow!!!  I thought my brain had been severed.  

Aaron and Korliss locked the priestess in the cell.  At the same time, the hold spell wore off of the guard, and he ran out of the room.  We chased after him, but it was like a maze down there.  Eventually we ran out into the sanctuary and found that the rest of our group had been fighting the head priest.  The guy we had been chasing apparently had run out of the sanctuary and made an 11 foot jump over the wall outside.  What a mess it was up there.  The head priest was dead, but I guess not dead enough for the prisoner we had been talking to.  When Korliss let her out, she ran up and started stabbing the corpse over and over.  She’s gone now and Korliss is yelling at me to quit writing cause we’re leaving.


----------



## Eeralai (Sep 30, 2005)

It would be nice if Falon, Chani, or Ardel posted here what happened up in the sanctuary.  All I know is they were almost killed by a guard dog.  I was not present when that played out, but everyone always makes jokes about it.  So please speak up!  If not, maybe BSF will be kind enough to fill everyone in.


----------



## Eeralai (Oct 4, 2005)

*Orlane, Day 2, Ramni’s House*

Number of townspeople after us: 50 at least;  Number of fields on fire: 1 but growing fast

Crazy, charmed townspeople all running after us!  The constable and his buddies were leading them with torches.  We saw them as we left the walls of the temple and ran as fast as we could in the other direction.  Crazy, charmed townspeople with torches can run surprisingly fast.  We didn’t want to kill all of them, since we’re here to save them somehow.  Falon flippantly suggested he could light the field on fire that we were running through, and Korliss said, “Do it.”  After quick discussion, decided that distracting them with field on fire that they would have to put out would be best getaway.  Falon’s hands glowed with fire.  Much more impressive than own finger of fire.  The crops seemed a little dry and we were amazed at how quickly the fire spread.  

Ran all the way to the old wizard’s house who had wanted to see us.  Not sure he wanted to see us anymore.  Slightly disgruntled that we had set his town on fire.  His name is Ramni, and he is thin, old and limps.  Before he got too angry over the campfire in the middle of the farm field, I explained all about the snake thing charming the people of the town to use as slaves and sell their farms for money.  He thought she sounded like this creature called a naga.  He decided to let us stay the night and is going to accompany us in the morning to hunt her down.  Completely exhausted from day’s events.  Marriage is harder than I thought it would be.


----------



## Eeralai (Oct 4, 2005)

*Impassable Forest (again) Day 1*

Like traveling with Ramni.  He can make magical hut appear that not only gives us shelter, but protects us from wandering monsters.  Must buy one of these someday.  Ramni carries a big stick but won’t tell me what it is.  All he’ll say is that it’s for emergencies only.  I think it gave him his limp.  Hope Derek gave the right directions to the naga lair while he was charmed.


----------



## Eeralai (Oct 4, 2005)

*Impassable Forest Day 8*

Think we have found naga lair.  Came to big hill with a lizard man hanging from a noose at the top of it.  Korliss checked it out and found a heavily guarded front entrance and an unguarded back entrance through a swamp.  Not really looking forward to getting muck all over me, but maybe that’s the worst that will happen.


----------



## Eeralai (Oct 4, 2005)

*Inside Naga’s Lair Day 1*

Crossbow bolts used: 10 or so;  Powers used: 1;  Powers used on own party: 1  Must find more offensive spells but slightly scared too.

Ugh.  Muck NOT worst of problems.  Entrance appeared to be unguarded but in reality was guarded by an ENORMOUS crocodile.  Found a few regular sized crocodiles at the beginning, which Ardel pretty much hacked into with no problem.  Then Falon ran ahead and narrowly missed being breakfast for a crocodile that can’t possibly exist.  I mean, what does it eat all the time?  Ternell came running in next and he was grabbed up by the crocodile.  I was firing my bolts as fast as I could along with everyone else trying to cut into it.  Fiery bolts flew out of Ramni’s fingers and the croc finally died.  I thought Ternell had died too, but Aaraon was able to stabilize the blood loss, and it looks like he’ll live.

After we caught our breath, and got Ternell situated to be carried, we went looking for a place to settle into.  We found some old cells that looked like they hadn’t been used for awhile.  Most of us thought it would be a good place to hide out, but Chani didn’t see it that way.  She wanted to stay outside where who knows what would eat her and then come looking for us.  Most of us thought it would be best to all remain together so that we could stay hidden.  

“No!” Chani yelled.  “I’m not staying down here.  We could get trapped.”

“We could get eaten or discovered out there,” I said.  “We need to stay together as a group.  Even Korliss has been persuaded.”

“I’m leaving,” said Chani.

“Be reasonable,” I said.  As I watched Chani leaving, I felt power and anger burning inside me.  With little thought and mostly emotion, I watched Chani’s head glow purple and told her that she must stay here.

Chani whipped around, walked slowly toward me, and stood with her face almost touching mine.  “Don’t ever try to charm me again.”  She said.  “I’m leaving.”  She turned around again, but Ardel picked her up before she made it to the door.  Chani pulled out a knife and swung at him, but missed.  He threw her in one of the cells and said, “We’re staying together.”

Oh gods.  Group falling apart because I lost control and tried to charm Chani.  Maybe my village was right.  Maybe I am evil.


----------



## BSF (Oct 4, 2005)

A few DM side notes here:

For those keeping track at home, I completely diverged from _Against the Cult of the Reptile God_ once we got done with Orlane.  The layout of the lair is completely different.  As well, there is something greater afoot.  I will allow that to come out through the story though.  

The crocodile fight was much more amusing to me than Gwen's rushed notes indicate.  When the sorceror (Falon) stepped forward because everyone else hesitated, the crocodile snapped him up and rolled.  When he stopped struggling, it spit him out and moved to the next food source.  I had a lot of fun with that until the group managed to kill it.   

I do get the impression that the _Impassable Forest_ is sounding a little less than threatening.  So just to clarify a little bit.  Before Lajon died and Falon joined (with his enchanted moonstone) the group was encountering hostile creatures every 4-6 hours.  It is hard to get yourself rested when something attacks a couple of times a night.  This will come up again later and the encounters are usually 1d6+4 ogres.  It can be a rough environment at times.


----------



## Steverooo (Oct 5, 2005)

Changing the module is usually good GMing!   (Depends upon your GM, of course!)

Yep, there is definitely something else afoot, with all those Ogres mucking about...  I guess the good news is, with a steady diet of those, the PCs will level rather quickly!


----------



## Steverooo (Oct 5, 2005)

*Ps*

Oh, and _somebody_ check Chani for a _Ring of Contrariness_, eh?


----------



## Eeralai (Oct 7, 2005)

*Day 2 in Naga Lair*

Ternell and Falon too wounded to do anything.  I've been watching Aaron and it seems I should be able to figure out some way to use my powers to heal.  Ternell also can heal a little bit.  I know the power is god given, but power is power and so I should be able to figure it out.

Also been thinking about guard with snake tattoos.  The more I think about him, the more I think his magic was like mine.  He attacked my mind directly.  Right where I feel the power emanating.  Figures only person I find with powers similar to mine is evil.  Thus supporting my whole fear that I am evil.  Oh gods!


----------



## Eeralai (Oct 7, 2005)

*Day 3 Naga Lair*

Still not speaking with Chani.  Can’t believe I tried to charm her.  Falon and Ternell still too wounded to move.  If I had the power to heal, they would be fine by now.  Don’t understand what Aaron’s problem is with the healing.   If a cleric can’t heal faster than this, what good is he?  Hmmm, but if I’m evil, would I be able to heal?  What if I tried to heal but ended up doing damage instead?  But if evil clerics can’t heal, then all evil armies would die quickly.  So, still wouldn’t know if I was evil or not just by healing power.


----------



## Eeralai (Oct 7, 2005)

Okay, I will spare the audience more of Gwen’s musings over whether or not she is evil because there is more of that to come later in the story.  Instead, I will offer another background story which is where her debate about being evil or not begins.  It takes place just after she turns 17 and is in the form of a letter to Jalik.  He would go away to do architecture things because he was slightly famous, and so Gwen would write to him on occasion.


Dear Jalik,

Today was a disaster.   All I did was go to the general store with Aaron (this is Gwen’s second oldest brother and not the cleric), and now the whole town wants me to leave.  When we entered the store a voice drawled, “Well, look whose here, the witch and her toad.  Come to set the store on fire?”  We looked over, and there was Lance.  I think I’ve mentioned him a few times as someone who is always contrary.  He constantly calls Aaron a toad because Aaron is short.  One day, I’ll turn Lance into a toad.  

I thought of how you say to ignore the townspeople when they’re rude to me, so that was my plan.  But Aaron isn’t one to let a thing drop, so he said,  “We wouldn’t set fire to the store with you in it.  The smell of burnt Lance would set the whole town vomiting.”

     “Your one to talk, toad boy,” said Lance.  “I could smell you before you opened the door.”

     “Let’s just go, Aaron,” I said quickly.  “We can come back later.”

   “Why don’t you go to my place,” said Lance looking at me.  “As I see it, Tad just handled you wrong.  When I’m done with you, you’ll be beggin’ for more.”

     Aaron swung a fist at Lance, but Lance caught his fist, and jerked Aaron’s arm behind his back.

“Let go of my brother!” I yelled.

“Not until you give me a kiss,” said Lance with a grin.

“Don’t do it Gwen,” said Aaron.  “He’s weak.  This doesn’t hurt.”  At that, Lance jerked Aaron’s arm hard.  He turned white, but didn’t cry out.  Suddenly I became completely calm.  I looked right at Lance and said, “You’ll let go of Aaron now.”  Later, Aaron told me that my whole aura glowed purple along with my eyes.  Lance looked confused for a moment.  Then he let go of Aaron and said “Of course.  I’m so sorry.  Can I do anything else for you, Gwendolynn?”

Inwardly shocked and elated, I said, “Yes, you can collect these things on my list and carry them to the house for us.”  Immediately, Lance took the list from me and started collecting up all the things.  The shopkeeper looked relieved and surprised.  I knew the story would travel fast and probably not favorably about me.  Aaron said he was no worse for wear, and the three of us walked back to the farm.  I should’ve dismissed Lance after he had put everything away for us, but then I made him clean the chicken coop for me. Aaron and I laughed after he left to clean the coop, and then Aaron started asking me questions about the power.  He’s always been interested in the mechanics of my magic.  He wanted to know if I could call off the charm, and I said that I thought I could, but I was going to have to clean the chicken coop tomorrow, so I wasn’t going to call it off.  Then he told me to charm him so he could see how it worked and what it felt like.  I did and he became all dopey like Lance.  I called it off because it was unnatural to see Aaron look that way, whereas it was a great improvement to Lance.  When Aaron became himself again, he said that I should probably send Lance home when he was done in the chicken coop, because he was probably going to be really upset when he came to.  

We were laughing and carrying on in the kitchen when mother came in.  When she found out what was going on, her mouth grew thin as a pin.  She made me send Lance home right away and then lectured both of us on the sanctity of people’s minds and that controlling their actions was an invasion of this.  She was livid.  Aaron was told that he shouldn’t have allowed me to make Lance clean the chicken coop and hadn’t both of us grown up beyond the age of 12.  She made us go out and finish the job Lance had started.   In the end, we decided it had been worth it because Lance is such a jerk, and managed to have a good time cleaning the coop together.  

Father insisted that everything would blow over soon, but it didn’t.   Lance was so mad after he came to that he stormed into our house later that day.  It took my father and all my brother’s to get him off our land.  The rest of the town was worried about being forced to do things against their wills and maybe I had, after all, lured Tad to the shed with the intent of burning him up.  I could never set somebody intentionally on fire!  But was it really that bad to control Lance for a little bit?  I mean, he would’ve broken Aaron’s nose or given him a black eye.  It’s not like I intended to control him forever.  Will you be home soon to set the town straight?

All my Best,

Gwen


----------



## BSF (Oct 16, 2005)

*Naga Lair Day 4*

Party members healed: 2;  Party members injured today: everyone;  Wounds Aaron was able to heal:  Not enough, Wounds Ternell healed:  only his own.

Can't believe we are resting again.  Finally got out of the dungeon area only to wander around 
and around and around.  Every door we opened seemed to be filled with troglodytes.  Fought hard, but
powers not very useful.  Don't think Ramni likes me or Chani much.  Seems to get along best with Falon. 
Wonder what Falon thinks of me now that I tried to charm Chani.  Probably hates me.

Anyway, troglodytes seem to have taken over this lair from lizard people.  Dead lizard bodies abound.  Think 
they eat some of them.  Lair is built in circular manner like hill.  Think we are missing some sort of
entrance that would take us to the naga.  Don't want to rest again.  Was assured that we would only rest
one day this time.  Found some sort of closet and put a table in it for fortifications.  Sleeping behind table
and too close to everyone.  People snoring and bleeding on each other.  Had to make up with Chani since she
is right next to me.  Told her I was sorry and I would never use my powers on her or anyone else in the
party unless they wanted me too.  She apologized too and said she was not used to traveling with other
girls.  Told me she has not had many friends during her life.  I have not either and if she had been
listening to any of my conversations, would have known that about me and then we could've been friends.
But trying to be friends now, so will try not to say mean things about her in journal.

Should rest now and hope for the end of this lair business tomorrow.  Wanted adventure, but did not
realize it would include waking up in someone elses drool and blood.


----------



## Eeralai (Oct 16, 2005)

Doh!

The above post was by me.  Forgot to log BSF out before posting.  Sorry it has been so long since I updated here.  Sick kid, sick me, etc.  Hopefully I will finish off the naga tonight.  Stay tuned....


----------



## Eeralai (Oct 16, 2005)

*Naga Lair Day 5*

Naga defeated:  1  Huzzah!

Started day by going around and around in a circle again.  Korliss got tired of running into troglodytes and
decided to try to smoke them out of the hill.  He stuffed a bunch of clothes up the chimney to clog it up.   
Almost drove us out of the hill too.  But in the midst of the smoke, we ran into some big double doors that
we must've gone by 15 times.  Decided to open them this time to get out of the smoke and stepped into a 
large chamber.

Lining the walls were men in black, shiny armor with black helmets and visors pulled over their eyes.  I'd
never seen anything like it, nor had Ramni.  They pulled this odd looking stick out with a handle and something
their finger rested on that they pulled back.  They said to surrender to the naga now or die.  We looked
at each other and Falon tried a magic missile, but it bounced right off the armor.  One of the men pulled back
on the stick thing and what looked like a magic missile fired out and blasted off part of the wall.  We simply
surrendered.  Then BSF laughed at us.    He had just picked up Dragon Star and decided to throw a little 
something extra at us.  Does that count as a rat bastard dm?


----------



## Eeralai (Oct 16, 2005)

Beyond the double doors were troglodytes lining two walls.  At the end of the room was a platform with a large 
snake coiled around itself.  It lifted what should've been a snake head to reveal a woman's head with long, 
stringy, black hair.  How something that ugly could charm people is beyond me.  But, I quickly averted my eyes.
Ramni had warned us not to look directly at it until he had cast his protection sphere.  Ternell, Ardel, and 
Aaron rushed in to take on the troglodytes.  Ramni had given Korliss a potion of invisibility, so he downed it 
and I didn't see him again until later.

While the troglodytes fought, the naga tried to charm us.  Ramni was able to get up his proetection  sphere,
so Falon, Chani, Ramni and I were safe from her spells.  We wouldn't have lasted long at all against the troglodytes that were fighting our fighters.  It was amazing how well we were working together.  Chani was even singing us to greater daring.  Ramni had given Falon a scroll of lightning, and he shot it straight at Explicticus.  Singed and enraged that her charm spells weren't working, she cast a darkness that spread around our sphere, but didn't invade it.  Ardel, Ternell, and Aaron were affected by it, but fortunately, Korliss had snuck over before the blackness and was able to stab the naga through.  She hissed and spit at us, but didn't fall.  Ramni shot another bolt of lightning straight through her that finished her off.  The darkness vanished with the lightning, and Ternell, Ardel, and Aaron stood panting over their fallen foes.


----------



## Eeralai (Oct 20, 2005)

*Naga Lair, Day 5 after treasure*

Gold coins found: too many to count ; Gems found: too many to count;  Armor and weapons found: who cares?  Number of times have thought about lightning magic in last hour: 100

The sound of thunder still rings through my ears.  Am amazed party is not deaf from two lightning bolts going off in this rock-lined room.  Even more amazed at the jolt of lust I have to acquire lightning magic.  Falon merely read a lightning spell from a scroll.  But Ramni called it from all around him.  It is godlike to control such power and yet, Ramni is not a cleric.  Why can’t our cleric do magic like that?

Anyway, room stinks of ozone and blood.  The snake/woman creature lay like a dead worm that didn’t make it underground before the sun dried it up after a storm.  Didn’t want to go near the thing, but Korliss and Chani moved it away.  Underneath her podium, we discovered her piles of treasure.  A new lust took hold of me as I watched the gems glimmer in the torchlight.  Purple, white, and blue sparkled at me like a rainbow waiting to be touched.  The others gasped when the podium was first opened, but I didn’t gasp until I saw it: tossed to the side with the coins instead of in the midst of the gems lay the red tourmaline from my dreams.

I walked towards the treasure and started to reach out with my hand when Ternell cleared his throat and said, “I think most of this goes to the town of Orlane.  It was them she was robbing from and we may have burned down their town.”

Had to shake my head clear as others began to murmur in agreement.  Then Korliss piped up and said, “That can’t be all theirs.  Orlane is not that big.  If all of this belonged to the town, they would be vying for Greerson for the largest city.”

“Hmmm,” said Ternell.  “Well, we may take some, but most of it must be given to Orlane.  They were made slaves for Pter’s sake!”

In the end, each person took a few things, even Ramni.  I got the red tourmaline without a fuss.  Now I just have to figure out the meaning of it.  We have holed ourselves up in here  until we can take on the remaining troglodytes.  At least everyone is in a good mood.  What’s this?

Falon just came in from an anteroom waving some papers.  Looks like Explicticus was only a small part of a much larger cult.  He and Korliss found directions to other outposts in the Impassable Forest.  Now we will carry on debating over finding and destroying rest of cult.  Think we should do it, but think we need to go back to Orlane before.  Too tired to argue now.  Must rest and maybe dream of rock again.


----------



## Eeralai (Oct 20, 2005)

I enjoyed celebrating the players' birthdays during this campaign.  In April, we had three and  one year it was right after the naga went down.  I made this little cake for them from my wonder woman cake pan from my childhood.  Sadly, now they are lucky if I remember.  But I do buy yummy ice cream cakes when I do, since I have no cake baking time right now.


----------



## Steverooo (Oct 20, 2005)

EEK!  Gwen is getting stoned!  Uh, I mean, a stone!  It was bad enough when she was just drinking wine!  What kinda messes will she be getting the PCs into, now?!?


----------



## BSF (Oct 20, 2005)

Oh believe me, this is only the beginning.  

I think the party came out of this adventure averaging about 5th level.  Then they skedaddled straight off into the Impassable Forest.  Plenty of combat mayhem ensues.  I hope Gwen will spend a little more time discussing how some of those played out and what happens as far as development of characters.  You did catch the little snippet about Chani's sword right?  That should be coming up again soon.  Gwen also skipped over a couple of significant bits of treasure.  

Chani picked up the _Harp of the Golden Nightingale_, which is a harp that adds to perform checks, especially when it is nighttime and the harp sings accompaniment to whatever is being played.  

Ternell also picked up a bastard sword that once belonged to an historical High Knight of Pter.  It isn't a magical sword, but it is significant for it's history and it's significance to the church of Pter.


----------



## Eeralai (Oct 21, 2005)

We are working with setting and perspective in a writing class I'm taking.  I decided to take what just happened and rewrite it in an omnicient perspective.  This is what happened:


Thunder reverberated off the stone walls making Gwen clasp her hands over her ears, but 
the other's merely flinched. The lightning bolt had driven the magical darkness away,
allowing Ternell to shove his sword through the last standing troglodyte.  Blood 
smattered the floor and walls, and small pools of it formed near the bodies.  Korliss
stepped out from behind a curtain on the podium and kicked the naga to be sure she was
dead.  The shove pushed a trickle of blood over the side of the podium, but didn't elicite
a move from the monster.  Thinking it was safe, Korliss motioned to Chani, who set aside her
lute to help move the body.

The torch light cast shadows onto the stones that seemed to dance as the group moved around 
the room, piling up the dead.  Aaron mumbled to himself over the uselessness of the other magic
types in the party when it came to tasks like this.  When the troglodytes were shoved together,
the naga was draped over them like a sash for a lich.  Korliss thought he had noticed something odd
about the podium when he was moving the naga and went back to investigate.  He saw the top
of it lifted off, and got Chani, Ternell, Aaron and Ardel to help him.  They all gasped at the 
glimmering jeweles and coins beneath it.  

On the top lay a small harp carved from pale wood.  Chani strummed it gently, and the notes filled
the room with a beauty unheard before in the chamber.  Ternell and Aaron remarked about a sword that
had the markings of their god Pter on it.  The rest of the group were ready to go through the
treasure carefully and quickly, except for Gwen who cried out about one of the gems.


----------



## Steverooo (Oct 23, 2005)

*Naga Cake?*

Eww!  I don't think I want a piece!  Thanks, anyway!


----------



## BSF (Oct 23, 2005)

But it's a great delacacy     I did use devil's food cake for it  

This was Eeralai.  Sorry!


----------



## Steverooo (Oct 23, 2005)

*Well, y'see, I have this problem...*

...I don't like to eat anything that I could talk to.  That kinda rules out sentients; even dead ones.  Things have kinda gotten worse, since I gained access to _Speak With Animals_, and I really don't know WHAT I'll do when I gain access to _Speak With Plants_!  What's that leave?  Yeast & Sourdough, Undead (!), Vermin, and Oozes (!)?


----------



## Steverooo (Oct 29, 2005)

Eeralai said:
			
		

> Think I’ll shove this diary into one of the layers of my clothing so Korliss has no chance of getting it.




Methinks Gwendolyn has hidden it TOO well!


----------



## Eeralai (Oct 29, 2005)

*Sorry*

Had some distractions this week.  I am hoping to update today or tomorrow during nap time.  It's nice to know someone out there is interested in what happens next


----------



## Eeralai (Oct 29, 2005)

*Orlane, again*

Rest and cleanliness: what luxuries!  I think the best part of an adventure is remembering it in the comfort of my bed.  How lucky Chani is to have the ability to create songs about our heroic deeds.  I can’t wait to hear them!  Of course, she’ll probably paint me in an unflattering manner.  We’re on speaking terms now, but far from best friends.

The rest of our time in the naga lair was spent battling the few troglodytes who decided to remain after they saw that their queen was dead.  We found some people from Orlane who were being kept as slaves and of course freed them and brought them back with us.  When we returned to Orlane, it was as if everyone was waking up from a bad dream.  The constable was pretty embarrassed, as were most people who weren’t staying at the Slumbering Dragon.  The outer farms got fairly crispy from the fire we set in the fields to escape the mob.  But we’re staying to help rebuild those, and the people here don’t seem to be harboring any ill will against us for that little episode.  Especially when they saw all the money being returned to them.  I think it was their money and then some. 

 The priestess of Merrilee is the most grateful.  I’m sure after seeing the demise of the insane priest, she is singing praises to her goddess for being spared.  I feel kind of bad that the priest was killed by our party, but I can’t help but think someone who took so
violently to Explicticus, didn’t have a few things wrong with him in the first place.  The priestess did some rituals for his soul, so hopefully everything has worked out for him in the after life.

I keep staring at my red rock, hoping to figure out what to do with it.  I haven’t had anymore dreams about it or gained any new powers.  I really have nothing to keep track of at the top of my journal entries right now.  My magic is hiding from me, Falon is hiding from me, Jalik is far away, but I’m sure he would be hiding from me too.  I guess I should go out and do some patching and repairing.  Never was much good at that back home, and I can’t imagine I will be any better here, but I seem to be working myself into a slump the more I think about things I am lacking.  Best get out for some fresh air.


----------



## Eeralai (Oct 30, 2005)

*Gwen gets Stoned*

I don't think Gwen is introspective enough yet that she would do this next bit justice in her journal.  So I am switching breifly to third person POV.  I'll probably wrap it up with what her journal entry probably was.


Gwen slammed her inn room door closed and flopped down on the bed.  Her head throbbed and her emotions twisted inside her.  She had spent the day hammering and yammering with her group as well as some locals while they put the farms back together.  She thought she had sparkled with enthusiasm and charm, but the local boys seemed to run from her while her group ignored her as usual.  Sometimes she felt like she was spending her life speaking a language completely different from the rest of the world.  She looked at herself in her small mirror and decided she must not be as pretty after all.  No boys had shyly handed her tools as they had Chani.  In fact every time she had looked at a boy, he had turned away rapidly as if she had some disease he might catch from her glance.  “What do they think I am, a naga?” she asked herself.

She rubbed her hands on her forehead, but the headache continued.  She tried to sleep, but a tingling sensation spread throughout her body and wouldn’t let her relax.  She started to pace, hoping to shake off the tingles, but they intensified instead.  Feeling like she must escape her body or go crazy with the sensation, she began tossing her possessions out of her backpack to get to her journal.  Writing was always calming to her.  Before she reached the journal, however, her hand closed over the red jewel she had found in the naga lair.

Shaking like a leaf caught in the wind before it is blown off of its limb, she pulled the stone out to look at it.  “Perhaps I can send part of myself into here.  But what a strange thought.  Can one crystallize part of ones personality in a jewel?  That was the dream, though.  I’ve always thought the jewel was attacking me, but it wasn’t.  I was putting myself into the jewel.”  She stared at the stone and slowly a purple light surrounded it.  Then another purple light shot from her mind into the jewel.  Gwen saw a flash of brilliance before crumpling to the ground.

A canoe rocked Gwen gently along a stream, but to her, it felt like the waves were heaving her from side to side.  Her head hurt like it had been used as a mallet for the gong in the naga lair.  “Can’t I even have a painless dream?” she thought to herself. 

 “Fix it,” said a voice that sounded much like her own.

“Fix what?”

“Your head, of course.”

“But I’m not a cleric.  I can’t heal people.”

“You can heal yourself.  You can do anything.”

“I can?”  Silence answered her.  “If I could just make the canoe quit tossing me around, maybe I could find a way to stop the pain.  She pushed against the canoe, but the harder she pushed, the worse the pain became.  Finally, she relaxed into the canoe and let it move how it wanted.  The pain slowly subsided, and she fell into a dreamless sleep for the rest of the day and night.


----------



## Eeralai (Oct 30, 2005)

*Krystal*

“Are you gonna sleep all day, too?  I’m getting bored with no one to talk to.”

“What?  Who’s there?”  Gwen lifted her head and realized she had slept on the floor all night.  Dust stuck to her face, but she only swiped at it absently while she looked around the room for the person speaking to her.  

“I’m over here.  You made me last night and then fell asleep.  I know it probably took a lot out of you to make me, but I think I’ve been patient enough.”

“The rock,” said Gwen, sitting up.  

“I think Krystal would be a prettier name, don’t you?”

“Uh, sure.  Why do you sound like me?”

“Because I used to be part of you.  How can you not know that?  You shot a bit of your personality into a rock, I’m assuming to help you on this adventure thing you’ve been doing.  I’m the one who got your parents to agree to let you go, by the way.  If I hadn’t made you be persistent in insisting that you could adventure and live, you’d still be on the farm fighting with the cow for a pail of milk.”

“I would?” 

“Yes.  I’m your resolve.  Of course there’s still some resolve in you.  It would never do to put all of it in here.  Then you’d never do anything.  I’m just here to encourage you a bit more than the other parts will allow me to do when I’m entirely inside you.”

“What do you mean?”

“I mean the other parts of your personality talk you out of doing a lot of things.  Like when you left Greerson and you wanted to give Jalik a big kiss when you were saying goodbye to him.  I wanted you to go for it, but then Insecurity said he’d never like that and you’d just look foolish, so you didn’t.  Too bad, too.  What if that creature who eviscerated you had actually killed you.  Then you would’ve died without ever knowing what it was like to kiss Jalik.  It still might happen.”

“Oh, that’s a great way to look at things.  I’m going to live and make it back to Greerson.   And then maybe I’ll kiss him.”

“Hello, Optimism.  I’m glad your still there.”

“Optimism?  Oh, I see.  Do you think I could make more of these jewels?”

“Of course, but do you really want to?  Then we’d be arguing all the time and you’d never get anything done.”

“Hmm.  Probably true.  Were you the one who told me I could heal myself in my dream last night?”

“I have no idea what you were dreaming last night.  I’m in a rock now.  I wonder, though, if I could still connect to you while you are dreaming.  I will have to try that.”

“If it wasn’t you, I wonder who it was.  I almost want to go out and hurt myself to see if it would really work.”

“Why don’t you try some more hammering today.  You’re bound to hit your thumb.”

“Very funny.  I think I might’ve found a way to damage someone elses mind too.  I’ll have to wait for a battle to try that power out though.”

“Chani would make a good target.”

“Krystal!  That would be wrong.”

“Yeah, but it’s not really my job to decide what’s right and wrong.  Just to encourage you to do the things you want to do.”

“Well, I don’t really want to hurt Chani, so you can just forget about her.”

“If you say so.”

Gwen and Krystal spent the rest of the morning getting to know each other, or at least Gwen was getting to know Krystal.  They had quite an argument about how Gwen was to carry Krystal.  Finally, they decided on a black velvet bag that would always be tied to Gwen’s belt.  

At lunchtime, Gwen ran out to find some members of her party to share the good news.  The first one she ran into was Ternell.  “Look, Ternell!  I have a new companion!  Her name is Krystal!  Say “hi” Krystal.”

“That’s a jewel, Gwen,” said Ternell.

“I know that.  But it has part of me in it.  Can’t you hear her?”

“I can’t talk to him,” said Krystal to Gwen.

“You can’t?”

“Can’t what?”  asked Ternell.

“She can’t talk to you.  Well that’s great.  You probably think I’m nuts don’t you.”

“Uh,” said Ternell.  “Are you feeling all right?”

“Oh, forget it,” said Gwen.  She walked away and said to Krystal, “Why didn’t you tell me you couldn’t talk to other people?”

“I didn’t know.”

Gwen walked through Orlane describing things and people she saw to Krystal.  It really didn’t matter if the rest of her group could'nt hear Krystal because at least she had somebody to talk to now.


----------



## Steverooo (Oct 31, 2005)

*Ha!*



			
				Eeralai said:
			
		

> “Uh,” said Ternell.  “Are you feeling all right?”




Best line of the day!  

I wonder if Gwen can speak to Krystel, without speaking?  And me without my Psi Handbook!


----------



## sandtiger (Nov 14, 2005)

Just wanted to say, I have been reading this story hour and enjoying it.  I guess I'm a sucker for
instrospection.   

I greatly enjoyed the last two writings.  Krystal sounds like a cool thing.  Since "she"  took some of your resolve, does Gwen become more indecisive?  

Please continue writing it.

Sandtiger


----------



## Eeralai (Nov 14, 2005)

Thanks Sandtiger!  It's always a treat to me to hear someone is enjoying the story hour.  I am very sorry I have not updated in so long.  I am taking an online writing class and I was working on my short story for it all last week.  Couple of things going on this week that are a little bit stressful, but I am hoping to start regular updates again after next weekend.

As far as Gwen goes, she is going to spin a bit out of control for awhile, probably a long while when I write it out in the story hour.  Krystal will try to keep her in check a bit and later a bit with the rest of the group.  Probably shouldn't explain too much now 


Edit:  Okay, BSF has pointed out that her spinning out of control is not for a looong while so I guess the answer is I played her as no more indesisive than before, but now she has someone telling her what to do all the time.


----------



## Steverooo (Nov 21, 2005)

Eeralai said:
			
		

> I am hoping to start regular updates again after next weekend.




Is it "after next weekend", yet?!?


----------



## pogre (Nov 21, 2005)

How in Hades did I miss this!?

Oh yeah, football...

Hey, great stuff! Now write some more.


----------



## Eeralai (Nov 22, 2005)

Thanks Pogre!  I appreciate the encouragement   Sorry Steve and anyone else waiting for me to get on with it.  My writing time is very limited and I have been spending all of it on this class I am taking.  Hopefully the story hour will reap at least a few benifits from it.  

The good news is I have finally finished another draft of the story I am working on for it.  So I should be able to add to the storyhour this week, just not tonight since I need sleep too.  I have been hoping for a little help from some of the compatriots here because this part of the story has a lot going on that wasn't as pertinent to Gwen as it was to the others.  I'll do my best to bring some of it out, but I know one of the big events I missed because I was too tired and went to bed.   Perhaps BSF will fill it in if Aaron remains silent when we get there.

So, if I can't post in the afternoon during nap time, I will try to stay awake and post after watching Ghost in the Shell :Stand Alone Complex second gig Vol. 2 which is released tomorrow


----------



## Eeralai (Nov 23, 2005)

*Orlane end of month*

Made pet rock today.  I have someone to talk to finally!


----------



## Eeralai (Nov 23, 2005)

*On the Road to Hoch Hoch*

Finished helping Orlane rebuild.  There is no one here to help train the rest of the group, so it has been decided that we'll go back to Hoch Hoch and do some training before tackling the task of taking out the snake cult.  I'm lucky in that regard.  Although Jalik couldn't teach me more powers, he did teach me how to meditate, which seems to be the key for me
to grow in strength.

Ah, Jalik.  It seems like a long time since I've thought of him.  At the beginning of my time in Orlane, I wanted to be noticed by all the boys, but at the end ,with making Krystal and discovering two new powers, I haven't thought about boys and men so much.  Maybe I'm just not meant to be with them.  Krystal says I'm foolish to think that, but it's just never worked out so well.  I'm pretty much clumsy in a dangerous way when I'm around them, so it would probably be best for everyone if I stopped thinking of them all together.

Falon's after Chani again over her sword.  I tried to introduce him to Krystal.  I thought he, being a magical type like me, would understand better than Ternell, but he gave me a strange look too.  At least I figured out I didn't need to use my voice when talking to her.  It's really just a brain connection that I do with other people.  Figuring out how to carry her was perplexing.  We finally decided a black velvet bag would be best since she doesn't actually see things the way I do, but rather senses them.  

Korliss, Aaron, Ardel, and Ternell don't have much in the way of excitement going on right now.  I think everyone is ready to increase their skills.  I hope they get considerably better since a killer vine nearly wiped us out the other day.

Yes, a killer vine.  I've never known plants to move on their own, but we were riding through the forest on our horses when a few party members felt something slithering along them like a snake.  Before they could cry out, Falon, Ternell and Ardel were swinging in the tree with a vine wrapped around them.  There was no mind for me to connect too, and firing crossbow bolts at a vine is about as helpful as trying to thread string through a pine needle.  It was finally slashed to death, but Falon, Ternell and Ardel had some pretty nasty bruises across their middle.  

Of course, now that I can heal myself (I think) I was not hurt.  When will I be able to show off new power prowess??


----------



## Eeralai (Nov 23, 2005)

*Hochoch Day 2*

Arrived in Hochoch yesterday.  Falon's mother was glad to see me, but I'm wiser this time not to think that means Falon is interested in me romantically.  She really is a lovely woman, and it was enjoyable to pass some time with her.  I found out that while we were gone, two people had died of snake bites.  One was an old wizard.  The bites were unusual because Hochoch is not prone to snake infestations.  Both times the people were found dead next to opened chests.  I think it definitely sounds like the snake cult is trying to spread into more towns.  We must take them out before they take over.

I would like to hurry on our way, but Ardel left with some big burly man, Korliss left with some shady characters, Chani is singing in the pubs, and Aaron and Ternell are having devoted sessions to Pter.  I wonder if Aaron ever asks Pter what took him so long in granting him his powers.  I would.  If I were to worship a god, I'd want to know all sorts of things like why they aren't helping us out by being on this world.  It seems here is where all the trouble is, so why aren't they here?  I just don't get the gods.


----------



## Eeralai (Nov 23, 2005)

One of the things that was really enjoyable about BSF's game was he would do cut scenes now and then.  Cut scenes were descriptions of events going on that we got to know about as players, but our characters didn't know about.  The information about the snake bites was given to us first in a cut scene.  We didn't know where it had happened until we arrived in Hochoch.  It was pretty cool.  He always dimmed the lights and made everything nice and sinister when he did a cut scene


----------



## BSF (Nov 23, 2005)

As I recall, Chani was singing on street corners, without a license.  Didn't she end up in the local lockup for a bit?  Wait, maybe that was the first visit.  In any event, it does bear mentioning.  She performs well, but at some point she ends up in trouble because she is an unlicensed performer.


----------



## Steverooo (Nov 23, 2005)

BardStephenFox said:
			
		

> As I recall, Chani was singing on street corners, without a license.  Didn't she end up in the local lockup for a bit?  Wait, maybe that was the first visit.  In any event, it does bear mentioning.  She performs well, but at some point she ends up in trouble because she is an unlicensed performer.




@#$%^&*()_+~ Bureaucrats!

We had a campaign, once, where "Adventurers" was a licensed profession, and the first order of business was going through all the GARBAGE of obtaining the license!  It's gettin' so an honest adventurer has to spend a level or three as a Mercenary, or a Thief, in order to make a living!  

@#$%^&*()_+~ Bureaucrats!


----------



## Eeralai (Nov 24, 2005)

I know Chani was punished for singing on street corners at Ft. Greerson, but that was when I was playing Crill.  I had forgotten she hadn't learned her lesson and did it again in Hochoch.  I wonder if her player will ever stop by and read this


----------



## Eeralai (Nov 24, 2005)

*Impassable Forest (again) end of week one*

Powers used: As many as possible,  Ogre Brains exploded: 3
Ogres Dead:  Lost count

We began this week with clean clothes, high spirits and new skills.  I was becoming used to a much less array for my wardrobe having left my donkey and chest behind in Orlane to a girl who looked like she would enjoy it.  I'm traveling much lighter now, and it's a relief to me and the rest of the party.  I had settled into the groups odd ways, knowing Aaron and Ternell would only talk to each other, Korliss would try and succeed in annoying Chani, Falon would try to talk about Chani's sword and Ardel would talk to no one except in the most dire of moments or when a problem needed a straight forward answer that no one else could come up with.  I had Krystal now, and although she states her opinions so forcefully, she is still a relief to me.

Our first day in the forest we really didn't come across much as far as monsters go.  The dark green of the trees covers up the sky so that there is almost the feeling of being inside a shelter with a thatched roof.  Our horses cantered forward full of vim and the sound of their hooves scuffing the ground made a pleasant counterpoint to the singing of the birds.

We set watches that night as we usually do, but they were not able to wake up the party before three ogres were in the midst of us.  At least we're guessing they're ogres from stories we've heard.  We've never actually run into one before.  These monsters were tall with long arms that could reach over one person and swipe someone behind him.  I think they were constantly drooling, and if I hadn't been worried about being hit in the head by a club, I would've vomitted at the feeling of monster spit sliding down my neck and under my shirt.  Swords, axes and clubs were swinging wildly.  Falon was burning their flesh whenever possible and I woke up enough to realize now was my chance to try my new power.  Trying to ignore the drool and club, I stared at the ogre before me and felt a power in the back of my mind grow and connect with his mind.  A low hum vibrated through me and a charge went from my brain to his.  I heard him scream and swing wildly at me, but he missed.  I managed to keep the link together and send another charge.  The low hum became louder but didn't drown out the ogres scream.  Silence swept in as he fell to the ground.

The other two ogres had just been slain by swords, and the group stood staring at me.

"How did you kill that thing?" asked Ternell.

"With my mind," I said.

It didn't have the effect I thought it would.  I was waiting for, "Wow!  What a great new power!  When did you learn to do that?"  But they all just kept staring and Ternell finally said, "That's good to know."

"Good to know? Good to know?!"  That's all I get?  Didn't even bother to show them that I could heal myself now.  Went and sat in my bedroll for the rest of the night.  Didn't even want to talk to Krystal.

Would still be sulking about it except just glad to be alive.  Everyday we have run into groups of three and four ogres three or four times a day.  Can't seem to regenerate all my powers if I don't get enough rest.  Everyone is wounded.  I've healed myself some, but am no good at healing others.  I told Aaron I could heal myself now and he seemed more relieved than impressed.  Not sure it's such a good idea to continue on, but Krystal keeps encouraging me.  She's very helpful that way.  Keeps my goal of wiping out the snake cult in my mind.  

Very tired now.  I wonder if we'll be able to get any sleep tonight.


----------



## BSF (Nov 24, 2005)

Steverooo said:
			
		

> @#$%^&*()_+~ Bureaucrats!
> 
> We had a campaign, once, where "Adventurers" was a licensed profession, and the first order of business was going through all the GARBAGE of obtaining the license!  It's gettin' so an honest adventurer has to spend a level or three as a Mercenary, or a Thief, in order to make a living!
> 
> @#$%^&*()_+~ Bureaucrats!




Heh - That can be kinda fun.  Greerson's Glory opted for the Royal Charter as their adventuring Charter.  This dropped them into the lowest tax bracket, but put them at the disposal of Lord Greerson if he ever needed them.  It also placed higher expectations on behavior.  There was one other adventuring group that had a Royal Charter in the kingdom.


----------



## BSF (Nov 24, 2005)

Here is a slight bit of trivia that the group didn't ever figure out.

At one point, the ogres in that area of the forest were serving a Hag.  The group actually stopped to check out where the hag was left hanging, skinned, from a tree.  Upon seeing the skinless corpse hanging in the trees a ways off from the trail, they decided they didn't want to see any more.  

I had been hoping they would wonder what had killed a hag in the middle of her forest and left her there.  I don't think they ever gave it more thought.  I think I distracted them too much with the relentless encounters.  I don't think they ever even knew it was a hag, much less that she was once controlling many of the ogres.  In retrospect, they could probably figure out what killed her though.


----------



## Eeralai (Nov 27, 2005)

*Impassable Forest End of Week 2*

Horses dead: 3  Ogres dead: too many to count and they are still coming

When I close my eyes I see ogres.  When I try to fall asleep, I feel ogres breathing down my neck.  When I eat my meager meals I taste ogre blood.  If we could just fight something different, I think I would almost be relieved.  

We have continued running into ogres constantly.  One night this week, a couple of ogres decided to start eating some of our horses while some other ogres were attacking us.  When the battle was over, I fell to my knees and wept for the dead horses.  My horse was still alive, and I tried to offer her what comfort I could.  I wished I had a sugar cube for her, but she settled down with an extra brushing and I was able to ride her the next day.  

This morning we passed a skinned corpse hanging in the trees.  I could not bear to look at it, and the rest of the party decided it might be some sort of trap if we went to investigate it.  I was glad we stayed on the path, although it just meant running into more ogres.  Don't think snake cult will have an easy time of getting rid of these monsters.


----------



## Eeralai (Nov 27, 2005)

*Impassable Forest First day of week 3*

Had to fight something different today and was not relieved.  We camp close to the road because it was at some point decided that that would be safer than in the actual trees.  Early this morning while everone was still doing their morning ritual a man was spied coming down the road.  Unfortunately, he spied us as well.

He looked different than anyone I had seen before.  His complexion was slightly darker than everyone's in the party.  His hair was black and he carried a sword which was wrapped at the hilt in an unusual manner.  He burst into our group almost before we were ready for him and just started wailing on us.  This man took a blow from Ardel's ax, a slash from Ternell and Aaron's swords, and a jab from Korliss's dagger and was still standing.  All those men were nearly knocked flat with his return.  I was having a hard time connecting to his brain well enough to get my brain splitting spell off.  Falon seemed to be having an equal amount of trouble.  I'm not sure how we won.  It must've been Chani's singing that helped us to our victory, because for a moment, it sure seemed he was going to take us all out.

When it was over and he was dead, we decided he must be a scout from an outpost.  Tried to find it today, but no luck.  Just want one good night's sleep with no fighting.  Can't seem to concentrate much.


----------



## Eeralai (Nov 27, 2005)

*Impassable Forest Week 3 second night*

All horses dead now.  Grieving for all of them, and especially mine.  Got no sleep last night.  We stayed in same spot, deciding it was best not to look too hard for the outpost now.  Wonder if I'll be alive in the morning.


----------



## Eeralai (Nov 28, 2005)

*End of Week 3*

Finally had full night's sleep last night and felt a surge of power when I woke up this morning.  With a burst of hope and stupidity we decided to press our way further into the woods.  It was not long before we ran into a caravan of wagons with the same type of people as the scout had been.  Ternell began to hale them when a slew of arrows whizzed by us.  So much for all my powers.  The caravan people split us up very effectively so that we were at a great disadvantage.  Of course, it was quickly apparant that all the ogres and sleepless nights were still with us because I saw Ardel swing his ax at the wagon and knock himself out.  So stupefied was I by Ardel's actions, I nearly missed ducking a swing from a blade.  I think that man was sorry he had tried to hit me when I returned it by giving him a huge headache that made blood stream out his nose before he died.

Somehow, even with Ardel knocking himself out, we managed victory over the caravan and took a prisoner who surrendered to us when he saw the rest of his group was dead.  This next part is difficult to write down because I am so mad that I want to shout several words in a row that would cause my mother to take a bar of soap to my mouth even at my age.  The lesson for the day is never ever leave a prisoner alone with Chani and Korliss or let Chani and Korliss take the prisoner into the woods by themselves.  

We were looking through the stuff in the wagons to see if there was anything we could use since our rations were running low.  Krystal and I were having an argument about whether or not the group should turn back and basically everbody was similarly not paying attention to the prisoner since he was tied up.  So Korliss and Chani got the idea that they would have a chat with him.  I don't know what they were planning on doing since he obviously didn't speak our language.  Everyone in the caravan had been speaking  a language I'd never heard before.  So they took him back into the woods a ways and I heard this shouting in the unusual language.  Then silence.  

Korliss and Chani came walking back out and I said, "Where's the prisoner?"

"I killed him," said Chani.

"Why?"

"I told him not to say anything when we took the gag off," said Korliss.  "I told Chani if he said anything to slice his throat.  We took the gag off and he started yelling his head off."

"He couldn't speak our language!"  I yelled.

Korliss shrugged.  "Stupid's stupid in any language."

Silent in my rage I turned to Ternell expecting him to hit Korliss and Chani's heads together or at least yell at them, but he just said, "That wasn't right."  They both just shrugged again and everyone went about their business.  How can I stay in this party?  But how could I get out of the forest by myself???


----------



## Eeralai (Nov 28, 2005)

*End of week 3 Later in the night*

Something wonderous has just happened.  We were all trying to keep warm around the fire in the chilly forest night when a voice said "Please give me to someone else now."  Puzzled, everyone looked around trying to figure out where the voice had come from when it said again, "I don't want Chani carrying me."  Chani pulled out her sword and held it as if it would bite her.  "Yes, my voice is coming from the sword, now give me to Falon."

"Why should I give you to him?" asked Chani.  She looked surprised and disgruntled all at the same time.  

"Because I don't want you to carry me anymore."

"May I ask who are you?" asked Falon with more respect in his voice than Chani had mustered.  

"I am Algalarond," said the voice.  "I am an ancient gold dragon.  Before I was captured, I had enchanted a number of swords through which I could see and talk."

"So it's true," Falon said in a whisper.

"You knew it was a dragon's sword?" asked Aaron.

"I knew it had something to do with dragons, I study them much.  I just didn't know exactly what.  How did you get captured?" asked Falon.

"By several ancient green dragons," said Algalarond.  "Give me to Falon."

Chani reluctantly handed the sword over to Falon who asked, "Would you like us to rescue you?"

Algalarond chuckled with a rumble that sounded like boulders rolling together.  "You are nowhere close to being able to free me."

"What can we do for you?"

"Just don't give me back to her.  Oh, they are coming to laugh at me and torture me.  I must go."

Falon tried to ask another question but was only answered by silence.

"Do you think he knows anything about this forest?" I asked.

"I have no idea," said Falon.

"He's probably not what he says he is," said Chani.

"There's really no way of knowing," said Korliss.

"I believe him," said Falon.  "Otherwise he would've stayed with Chani."


----------



## Steverooo (Nov 29, 2005)

*An Update!*



			
				Eeralai said:
			
		

> "I am Algalarond,"




That wouldn't be Aglarond, would it?


----------



## BSF (Nov 29, 2005)

Steverooo said:
			
		

> That wouldn't be Aglarond, would it?



well, if you want to be more accurate, it would be "stolen from _Gorgoldand's Gauntlet_ and then bastardized to my game".    The group actually went through that adventure.  But that was prior to Gwen's experience with them.  It was, however, the impetus for Crill to get torqued off and leave them.

But that is another story ...


----------



## Steverooo (Dec 3, 2005)

*Hey, Eeralai?*

When you start the next tale, you might want to mention the disposition of what the PCs take...  When last we saw our noble (?) heroes, they were afoot in the forest...  Do they take the beasts that pulled the wagons, pile into a wagon, find any food, etc.?  Inquiring minds wanna know!


----------



## Eeralai (Dec 6, 2005)

Steverooo said:
			
		

> When you start the next tale, you might want to mention the disposition of what the PCs take...  When last we saw our noble (?) heroes, they were afoot in the forest...  Do they take the beasts that pulled the wagons, pile into a wagon, find any food, etc.?  Inquiring minds wanna know!




I was actually pondering this question for awhile before you posted it.  I know what the end result was, I just couldn't remember why.  BSF was able to help me out a bit.  This next part is tricky because some important things happen, but not so much to Gwen.  I was hoping to get some help from some of the rest of the party, but I am not sure that is going to happen.

I am anxious to get to the next major part that was really important to Gwen, but bridging the gap is proving to be difficult.  Not sure if I will be doing journal entries or some third person stuff here. Soooo what I'm trying to say is my apologies for another long wait while I try to get this part organized better in my mind and on screen.  Hopefully this week I will get it together.


----------



## Eeralai (Dec 14, 2005)

*Beginning of week 4*

We released the horses this morning that were part of the caravan.  I was sad to see them go both for my feet and for them.  There was not enough food to keep them, and we have not been providing very good protection for horses anyway.  Hopefully, they will somehow make it out of the forest without being eaten.  Certainly, they will be faster then the ogres.

The caravan didn't provide much that was useful to us.  There were a lot of staples like flour, which is not stuff we can easily carry with us or use right now.  We picked up some trail rations from the dead guards and a few coins.  I think some weapons and armor were taken by the others, but I really don't keep track of things like that.  What we really need is shelter and food for about a week so that we can cure ourselves.  We all look like something dead walking about.  Ternell says there are such monsters, and I'm glad we haven't run into anything like that.

Not talking to Chani or Korliss today or for the rest of the adventure if I can help it.


----------



## Eeralai (Dec 14, 2005)

*Beginning of week five*

If I lay absolutely still, the burns on my skin sear through me as if they just happened.  If I get up and walk, I feel as if I was a burning limb.  Most people in the party have one or two, burns, but I think Falon and I got the most.  There is no magical healing to be had because everyone is too exhausted.  Korliss has some skills in natural healing, but I still don't want him to come near me.  He told me to get over it and accept his help, but I just walked away.  Too bad he couldn't hear Krystal's reply.

This morning, Korliss scouted ahead of the party and found the outpost that we had been looking for.  It was a tower with one big entrance, a smaller side entrance and windows all around.  We thought that we would sneak to the side entrance, get into the tower and attack from within.  But they saw us coming.  

Ogres thundered toward us with pet alligators wadling as fast as their short little legs would carry them.  I don't know how many times Ternell, Aaron and Ardel got bitten, but mixed with the ogres trying to chop them in half with axes, they were soon a mass of blood.  Yes, ogres with axes.  We thought groups of unarmed ogres were deadly enough, but put armor on them and give them an ax, and our group finds ourselves hoping they cook us first before they start eating us.

So while they were being butchered, Falon and I were throwing what spells we thought were most effective.  Magic missiles were whizzing through the ogre armor while I tried to pop their brains open from the inside-out.  We got a few spells off, but then a whizened old wizard flung the shutters of a window opened and started singeing us with floating, burning hands.  Korliss and Chani tried to shoot arrows at him, but as soon as he got the spell off, he would slam the shutter shut and then appear at another window.  Once I got through to his brain, and that was nearly the end for me.  All the burning hands came my way after that, and I was relieved when Ternell called for the retreat.

We ran pretty far, but if they tried hard, I'm sure they could find us.  Right now I just want to float away in a cool stream.


----------



## Eeralai (Dec 14, 2005)

*Week 5 day 2*

Ahhhhh.  Feel much better after healing myself.  No one came after us last night, so I think we are going to stay here again and then attack the outpost tomorrow.  We'll be spending today trying to come up with a plan.  Wish someone had a spell to quench those burning hands!


----------



## Eeralai (Dec 14, 2005)

*Week 5 Day 3*

I'm writing this from the top of the outpost.  It looks like the cleanest part of the building and at least we will have some warning if ogres enter below.

We decided to go for a frontal attack since they were going to be expecting us anyway.  It was Ardel's job to mix it up with the alligators and ogres while Ternell and Aaron gave him support.  Korliss and Chani were to wait with arrows and Falon and I were to wait with our spells until the wizard showed himself.  The idea was to fire everything at him as soon as he opened a window.

When we approached the end of the forest before the clearing of the outpost, Falon cast a spell on Ardel that made him even stronger than before.  He took off running toward the tower and yelling like an ogre late to dinner.  His ax slashed through an ogre and came down to hit a gator.  He had swung six times before Aaron and Ternell started mixing it up.  The wizard popped out and was met with a flurry of spells and arrows.  I think only Falon's magic missiles hit him that time, and he seemed much more concerned with Ardel.  Burning hands started groping Ardel as the ogres swung and gators gnashed their teeth into him.  He suddenly grew larger and hit with a fury I had never seen before.  He ran right into the outpost and started knocking ogres this way and that.  Arrows started hitting the wizard and I got a few digs into his mind, and he stopped opening the shutters.  We began mixing it up with the ogres and gators and when we were done, there was a trail of bodies from the forest to the second floor of the tower.  Including Ardel's.  In the end, an ogre ax met his stomach, and I turned away as soon as my eyes fell on his body.

The wizard had burned many papers before fleeing, so I'm guessing there is information about other outposts that we will never know about.  Aaron has removed the ax from Ardel and is trying to bind his body so that we can keep it until we are able to resurrect him.  I hope he wishes to come back, but if not, he had a glorious death.


----------



## BSF (Dec 14, 2005)

Ah, Gwen neglected to mention the part where Aaron attacked with his greatsword at the doorway to the tower.  I had described the tower as being very adobe-like.  It was built very stout with hardened adobe brick.  The group was trying to push back the ogres at the doorway.  Aaron attacked and completely botched the attack roll.  With as much force as he could muster, he slammed his greatsword into the doorjamb, shattering it.  

Keep this event in mind for the future, because the group as a whole never let him live it down.


----------



## Eeralai (Dec 27, 2005)

*Outpost: End of first week*

Times tried to venture out of the outpost: 3     Times thought of returning to Ft. Greerson: 50

Times Krystal has encouraged me to return to Ft. Greerson: 100

Bah.  At first this outpost seemed great.  We could rest with a bit of protection and had food to get us by.  But of course we argue, we leave, ogres whoop our butts every which way as my brothers used to say, and we return.  I miss my brothers.  I wonder how Geoff is doing.  Is he stuck in some run down tower like me or home victorious?  I wish I knew.  These people in my group make comments like anything is better than being back with their family, and I just don't understand.  Chani never wants to see her parents again.  Can you imagine?  Well of course not, because really I'm writing to myself and I can't imagine not wanting to see my parents again.  I guess Korliss might steal this again and read it.  It'd serve him right all those nasty things I said about him pages ago.

Anyway, we're all in a pretty bad mood, I guess.  Chani sits in the corner mumbling to herself.  She says she's practicing, but she never sings for the group unless we're in battle.  What kind of bard doesn't sing for the group at night?  Then Ternell and Aaron mumble in another corner about the ways of Pter.  You'd think they'd try to tell us more about their god, but they don't seem to be interested in new followers.  Just as well.  I've never cared for followers of Pter so I can't imagine following Him.  The only good thing I've seen Him do is return Korliss to us and even that has become suspect.  Falon talks to the sword everynight.  I wish Algalarond could carry us out of here, but being in prison kind of puts a damper on that.  And Ardel lays there being dead.  At least Aaron has put some sort of spell on him so that he is not rotting away.  Still, disgusting to look at.


----------



## Eeralai (Dec 27, 2005)

*Outpost, Week 2 Day 2*

Author's note:  The below mentioned monster is a barghest (sp?) however, Gwen had no idea what the name of it was nor did anyone else in the party, so in her notes she calls it a 'spectral wolf' which is what I did here. 

Woke up last night to a tremendous row, although the sounds seemed muffled in my dreamy haze. When I rolled over, I saw Ternell and Aaron trying to beat back this bluish wolf type creature.  They were yelling for everyone to wake up, but only  Korliss was shuffling over.  Everyone else appeared to be still asleep. Ternell and Aaron had gashes on their faces and arms, but the wolf was unharmed.  It looked like they were hitting the thing with the blunt part of their weapons because the blows just kept bouncing off without doing any damage.  

I stayed laying down and focused all of my energy on the wolf's mind.  It was strange to be connected to it this time.  In prior battles, I have been so worried about my own life, I haven't paid too much attention to my mind pain spell after getting it to work.  But this time, I could feel the wolf's consciousness being ripped away as if I was ripping his mind in two with my hands.  The wolf began to howl in pain as I kept the spell going, and soon it was lying lifelessly with blood gushing out of it's nose and ears.  Korliss, Ternell and Aaron stood staring at it with their mouths hanging open.  I'm sure they were wondering when they had gotten a hit in on its head.  I just turned over and went back to sleep.

This morning, Aaron told all of us about this wolf that had floated in through the window and attacked them.  They weren't sure how they had taken it down, but they had.  I wonder if it was some sort of spectral wolf.  But then how could I connect with its mind?  Do spirits have minds?  They seemed to have been hitting it with their swords, just not very affectively.  Sometimes I think I would be able to make it back through the forest on my own.


----------



## Eeralai (May 10, 2006)

Ack!  Now I have to find the files     I was hoping to start updates again soon.  *sigh*


----------



## Steverooo (Jun 7, 2006)

Wow, Gwen really _is_ very "Bridgit Jones", isn't she?  The two "loves" of her life are her career (Psy), & Men, and she's always obsessing over one, or the other...!  At sixteen, she wasn't even aware of them?  She's done a one-eighty, on that!

Poor, crazy, confused kid!  You just know this isn't going to end well!


----------



## Eeralai (Jun 17, 2006)

*Announcement*

Please check out my short story "The Farm Boy" in The Le's newest book Unorthodoxed Sorcerers!!

http://www.rpgnow.com/product_info.php?products_id=7199&SRC=FrontPage


----------



## Steverooo (Jun 18, 2006)

Hey!  Congrats!


----------



## Eeralai (Apr 29, 2008)

*Raise Thread*

Hello!  It has been a couple of years since I have added to this story hour.  I haven't been writing at all during that time.  But, I think it is time to get back to it.  BSF is going to start a new campaign in an alternate Greerson world with Gwen in it, so I get to start playing again which I also have not been doing for a couple of years.  I thought it would be good for some of the new players to read a bit about the world but worried this had been deleted.  Since it has not, I will raise it now and hopefully start working on it again soon.  Thanks for reading!


----------



## Eeralai (May 5, 2008)

Thanks to Rel for deleting some of the posts for me so that I can start fresh from where things were lost.  If any of you out there are reading again who started the story hour with me two years ago, I am sorry for the review, but I just could not go on with some of the most important events lost.  I don't know why I did not save them on my own computer, but for whatever reason I could not find them.  So we are picking up from a bit before the Glade of Eilanahih.  For those of you new to this story hour, enjoy!  And for the players who might be reading this, please feel free to post again.  I think some of your posts got lost as well.  On with the show.

Oh wondrous night!  I have not been feeling like tallying how many times I have longed to be home or even at Fort Greerson in a soft bed at an inn, or how many ogre heads I have popped open with my mind.  The arguing is continuous and the forest relentless in the battles it brings us.  We finally made headway in getting further than two steps out of the outpost we have been living in for I don't know how long, but I think it must've been because the ogres were busy training since when we ran into them again, they seemed even harder to defeat than before.  I think the only reason we hadn't turned back is because we've been dragging Ardel's body with us and anyone in charge of it didn't want to back track.  I knew we had intended to resurrect him at some point, but I thought he would become an ogre meal first.  At least until tonight.  Did I mention this was a wondrous night?

It started as most evenings here do.  We were considering stopping for the night when, guess what?  A band of ogres attacked us.  Oh what a surprise that was.  I think I took a club in the back and something slashed my arm.  I don't know if it was an ax or an ogre claw because at this point, it all feels the same.  My whole body hurt.  I'm sure my brothers would tell me if I had ever bothered to work on the farm, I would be able to handle the pain better, but I don't think sore muscles from a day of bailing hay is the same as a bruise that runs from my shoulder blades to my rear end.

But anyway, we had been beaten down yet again.  The ogres were all dead, but there was no hope for us if more attacked during the night.  We pretty much dropped everything we owned and sat down to bind our wounds.  I think Ternell was so tired he sat on top of Ardel's body.  I was debating healing myself a little now or saving my power for the inevitable fight later tonight, when a man silently stepped into our midst.  He had long, blond hair, almost silver, and clothes the colors of tree trunks and leaves.  He actually looked as if he had stepped out of one of the trees, but no one saw where he had come from to tell me if that had happened. 

 “Good day,” he said.

 “Good if you like being beaten like a drum by ogres,” said Korliss.

 “You look damaged,” he said.  “Perhaps I can help.”  He held out his hand to shake Korliss' hand.  Korliss doesn't trust people under normal conditions, so given the situation we had been in for months now, it is no surprise that Korliss merely stared at his hand and did not offer his own in return.  The man was unruffled and remained with his own hand outstretched until Korliss finally relented and shook the man's hand.  My eyes got big and round at that guy then.  Korliss had a gash five inches long on his forehead that shrunk until it disappeared.  His bruises vanished, and he stood straighter than I'd seen anybody in the party stand since we'd entered the forest.  Korliss gaped as the man released him and offered his hand next to Chani.  He shook each one of our hands and the wounds vanished before my eyes.  When he took my own, I felt a calm and steady power flow through my veins that seemed to burst with energy around each of my wounds.  Not only were the wounds gone, but I felt as if I had slept for a day straight.  

Then, to my surprise, he bent down and took Ardel's hand.  He said, “Why don't you get up?”  I started to say that Ardel was dead, but Ardel stood up before the words came out of my mouth.  Being a man of few words, Ardel managed to mutter, “Thanks.”

 “Why don't you tell me about your visit in the forest,” said the miraculous man.

This was my queue to say something as I am supposed to be the speaker, but I was still drinking in the power he had sent through me.  The others recounted what had been going on, even about Algalarond.  He was surprised that Algalarond was imprisoned which was the only bit of emotion that crossed his face.  Finally I found my tongue and asked, “Please, how may we repay you for what you have done for us?”

 “Finish what you have started,” he said.

 “Why don't you help us,” asked Korliss.  I wanted to scream, “He already has!” but remained silent.

 “That would throw off the balance,” he replied.  Then he took Ardel's ax and placed a mark magically on it.  I have no idea what the mark is, nor does anyone else.  He left after that.  He never told us his name or where he was from.  Chani thinks he is an old elf, but I thought all the elves had left the world.  She seemed to think some had stayed.  I don't know anything about that, but I do know I wish I had the kind of power he has.  To be able to grasp somebodies hand and raise them from the dead is amazing.  There was no diamond or long ritual asking the gods for help.  He just touched Ardel and Ardel was back.  What power.


----------



## Eeralai (May 7, 2008)

This next part is a little uncharacteristic of Gwen.  I have tried to play it up as her fatigue mixed with her resentment of people connected with the god Pter, but the truth is I was exhausted and did not play this night.  I am going to ask some of the former players if they could write up what actually happened so you have more than Gwen's impressions here.  It is a huge event for Ternell who was much more the star of this adventure than Gwen was.

Still in forest.  Should ask party if anyone here knows how many months we've been here.  I'm sure they would make some snitty remark about me writing all the time in the journal and aren't I keeping track?  So I will just keep wondering since I haven't been doing a good job of marking time recently.  I think it has been about a week since we met the mysterious man of the forest.  Our spirits were brightened considerably after his visit, but it did not take long for the forest to wrap its vines around us and squeeze all our energy out again.  That is only partially a metaphor.  The vines attack sometimes too and they don't even have the decency to have minds I can attack like ogres do.

Anyway, we had more excitement last night.  The good kind of excitement if you worship Pter.  For me I was just grumpy to have been woken up by the blaring trumpet.  I mean, really.  What decent person suddenly appears in the middle of a camp of worn out adventurers and starts blowing a trumpet? Didn't he know if we didn't get sleep we wouldn't have any powers?  Well, I guess he did, since he was kind enough to give me peaceful dreams, my powers back and heal me in the morning.   But still, loud trumpets do not make me happy.

Okay, okay, so I'm not really telling the story proper.  I'm just grouchy because I regret not going with everyone, but I'll never tell Aaron that!  So, we were all sleeping peacefully and somebody was on watch who was not me.  And all of a sudden loud, blaring music seemed to fill the whole forest.  What was he thinking?  Might as well call out to all the ogres, “We're over here!”  He introduced himself as Carradec, Herald of Pter.  This seemed to mean something to Aaron and Ternell.  He told us he was here to take Ternell, but we could go if we wanted.  Take him where is what I wanted to know but Aaraon and Ternell didn't even ask.  They just said yes and left.  I think most everyone else went with them, but I was too sleepy and didn't want to be running around with Pter people telling me what to do.

When I woke up in the morning, everyone was admiring this shining, white steed.  I did a gasp at that thing and asked where it came from.  Apparently, Ternell had earned it during the night.  Carradec had taken him to battle a Minotar to the death.  Some sort of paladin rite I assume.  Ternell is spiritually connected to the horse, but I would still love the chance to ride it.  I don't see that happening though, since I am not a follower of Pter and it would probably be blasphemous.  Aaron told me I wasn't impressed enough with Carradec.  Hmph.  I am grateful to Carradec for healing me, that was very considerate of him, but the trumpet thing just really turned me off.  Still, he obviously had power.  I hope Aaron learned some of that healing from him.


----------



## Eeralai (May 7, 2008)

Things a little better after Carradec visited, but then there was no end in sight to this forest!  I think we are getting better at fighting ogres.  We will be ogre experts by the time we get out of here.  But I don't think I have gotten my powers fully back for three days now.  We had long discussion at the campfire tonight.  Everyone wants to get out of here, but no one knows how.  If we turn back, we know it will be a long time before we get out, but if we keep going, we don't know how much longer until some sort of respite.  Falon had a great idea, though.  He got our his sword and asked Algalarond if he knew of anywhere we could go.  And he did!  He described a glade to us that used to be a safe place in the forest.  We are heading there speedy quick.  Well, at least as speedy as this party can go.  I wonder if Ternell's new stead could carry all of us.


----------



## BSF (May 7, 2008)

Eeralai said:
			
		

> He introduced himself as Carradec, Herald of Pter.  This seemed to mean something to Aaron and Ternell.  He told us he was here to take Ternell, but we could go if we wanted.  Take him where is what I wanted to know but Aaraon and Ternell didn't even ask.  They just said yes and left.




This was one of the more interesting moments in the campaign from my perspective.  I could knock on Eeralai on the lack of description for Caradec, because I went to a lot of effort to describe Caradec!  Dragonskin belt, specific aspects of his holy symbol, all that sort of thing.  But let's be honest, this session was *years* ago and Eeralai wasn't paying a whole lot of attention that night anyway.    But why was this one of the more interesting moments?  

Well, it has to do with die rolls.

Understand, Ternell was a character built with Intelligence as a dump stat.  This is a challenging thing when the player is a smart guy!  It is even more challenging when I develop a PrC for the campaign that the player wants the character to take and one of the required skills is several ranks in Knowledge (Religion).  So Ternell started out a little behind and he had been dumping skill ranks into Knowledge (Religion) to catch up.  Also keeping in mind that Aaron has ranks in Knowledge (Religion) and Intelligence was not a dump stat (Charisma for him).  So what I am saying is that I have two PCs who worship the same deity that are trying to bump up their Knowledge (Religion) skills and end up with much different skill bonuses.  

I have an NPC show up to help Ternell get his warhorse because I am somewhat old school and I like the idea of the quest.  I just didn't want to divert the entire session to the quest.  So I have a representative of Ternell's god show up.  Yep, Paladin's don't need to worship a god in 3.0, but Ternell did so I played with it.  Now I have a couple of PCs with Knowledge (Religion) and they haven't had much chance to use it lately.  I hate when skills aren't used often.  I love Knowledge skills since I see them as a way to enable the character to know a lot, and they enable me (the GM) to expound on the setting.  So I offer to let the PCs make Knowledge (Religion) checks to see if they recognize this guy.

Here I am thinking, OK, he is some sort of messenger or angel or something.  I'm sorry, what was that?  Didn't I know?  Umm, no I didn't.  With this campaign in particular, I tried to only answer some of those questions when I absolutely needed to.  Understand, this encounter came at the end of the session.  At the beginning of the evening, the player had reminded me that Ternell was now 5th level and should have access to the Special Mount.  Since we were in the middle of the forest, he wasn't sure how that would work out.  So, I resolved that I would facilitate that somehow.  After we were wrapping up the session, I popped this encounter out, pretty much on the fly.  My logic was that Ternell's player was the only one that needed to be involved and we could hash it out after everybody left, if we had to.  I gave the other players the opportunity to observe, in character, or to bail out.  Most of the players wanted to stick around to see how it turned out.  

Anyway, I asked for Knowledge checks.  Aaron rolls well.  Ternell rolls a natural 20 and ends up with a better roll!  My thoughts were that this could very well be the only time in the entire campaign that Ternell knows more about some aspect of the religion than Aaron.  (Well, unless something helped boost Ternell's Int stat.)  Sure, you can't have a critical success on a skill in 3.0.  But it is always exciting to roll a 20 so I wanted to go with it.

All of a sudden, I need to explain who Caradec is and describing him as just some angel won't be good enough.  I take the player aside, mostly to gain myself another minute of thought time.  Then I start expounding that Caradec is a lesser known figure of the church, but mostly because so much information has been lost over time.  He lived hundreds of years ago, was known to have defeated a blue dragon (remember that belt?), he was not just a Herald of Pter (a different PrC I decided), but he was also a High Knight of Pter (the same PrC that Ternell was angling for) in his mortal life.  But that wasn't all, I started expounding that when Caradec died, he became one of the Three and Thirty, which is Pter's angelic support structure.  The Three represent Solars who represent Chaotic Good, Lawful Good and Neutral Good.  The Thirty represent the 10 Angels beneath each Solar that help support that infrastructure.  So, Caradec wasn't just an angel, he was a former mortal whose deeds were so noteworthy to Pter that he was elevated to being an angel and was assigned to part of the angelic support structure that Pter uses to manage his influence in the world.  At this point, I had just fleshed out more of my campaign history as well as cosmology.  And it was definitely worth it!  The player enjoyed having his PC know these things when Aaron did not.  The other players enjoyed hearing this information come out.  It just made for an interesting way to wrap up the evening.  

So, when it came time for the rest of the PCs to decide if they wanted to watch Ternell undergo his trial, or just hang out back at camp, most of them wanted to watch the trial.  It did require Caradec promising that nothing would happen at the camp while they were gone though.  But when a powerful angel tells you that everthing should be OK, you tend to trust him. 

End result - Ternell was tossed into a maze with a minotaur.  I retroactively explained how these trials work much later in the campaign, so I will save that explanation for then.  The other PCs could watch the trial, but they couldn't do anything to interfere.  It was very Star Trek like in that the viewscreen would show what was happening, but there was no real interaction.  How did it turn out?  I will see if one of the players wants to describe it.  If not, I will add that in later.


----------



## Eeralai (Feb 11, 2013)

Hello!

I enjoyed writing the story hour so much, that I have dedicated my time to trying to become a paid and published author. I'm starting slow, but I have four publications and two up coming publications this summer. I also have a website where I run a monthly writing contest inspired by EnWorlds Ceramic DM Contest. If you like to write or read, please check out my contest and blog...there is a monthly $30 prize!

Enchanted Spark Photo Flare Contest


----------

